# The PSN Thread



## Trent the Paladin

This thread is dedicated ultimately to all things Sony and getting together with other members online! Updates will be posted here, along with news on games with links to the appropriate threads/web pages so may discuss them. You're free to add these people, so long as you let them know who you are or ask first via PM.



		Code:
	

[b]TBT Username:[/b]
[b]PSN Username:[/b]
[b]Mic:[/b]
[b]Online Games:[/b]
[b]PS3/PSP:[/b]
[b]Time Zone:[/b]


Example:
*TBT Username:* Tom
*PSN Username:* dctppenn
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Call of Duty: World at War, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
*PS3/PSP:* Both
*Time Zone:* GMT -5

_________________________________________________
*<big>TeeBeeTee Game Night</big>*
When would you guys like to have one?

_________________________________________________
*PSNs*
Folks with a <) next to their name have a mic!
*IF YOU HAVE NOT BEEN ACTIVE WITHIN AT LEAST A MONTH YOU ARE SUBJECT TO REMOVAL!
Please fill out a new form when you become active once more. Thanks.*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Users and Information</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Tom [ <) ]
PSN: dctppenn
PSN: dctpbpenn (Brother's Account)
EST (GMT -5)
NO BLANK FRs PLEASE*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Call of Duty: World at War, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Battlefield 1943, Fat Princess, Call of Duty Classic, Bomberman Ultra, LittleBigPlanet, Burnout Paradise, Uncharted 2, Borderlands, Battlefield: Bad Company, Metal Gear Online, Rock Band 1, 2 and Beatles; Guitar Hero World Tour, Aerosmith, Van Halen and 5; MAG, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Marvel vs. Capcom 2, BioShock 2, Red Dead Redemption, Split/Second, ModNation Racers, Medal of Honor, Call of Duty: Black Ops, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, Demon's Souls, Sackboy's Prehistoric Moves(?),Killzone 2, Castle Crashers, Gran Turismo 5</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PSP Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Star Wars Battlefront 2, Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron, Star Wars Battlefront: Elite Squadron, Need for Speed Carbon: Own the City, Ratchet and Clank: Size Matters, Medal of Honor Heroes, Medal of Honor Heroes 2, Air Conflicts: Aces of World War II, Gran Turismo, Final Fantasy Dissidia, Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops Plus, Virtua Tennis: World Tour, MX vs. ATV: On the Edge, Bomberman, Fat Princess: Fistful of Cake, Mod Nation Racers, Metal Gear Solid: Peace Walker</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Active Betas</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet2</div>

*Professor Gallows
PSN: Trikki146
EST (GMT -5)*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet, Guitar Hero World Tour, Uncharted 2</div>

*Rianco [ <) ]
PSN: Dmon92
EST (GMT -5)*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, LittleBigPlanet, Uncharted 2, Resident Evil 5, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Fat Princess, Borderlands, Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>

*-Jack-
PSN: nephewjack
GMT -6*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Uncharted 2, Little Big Planet</div>

*Sarc
PSN: roxypup605
Pacific*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Burnout Paradise, DJ Hero, Guitar Hero: World Tour, Guitar Hero: Smash Hits, LittleBigPlanet, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Uncharted 2, Bioshock 2</div>

*Marcus [ <) ]
PSN: marco1231
GMT London*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, LittleBigPlanet, Red Dead Redemption, Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>

*Jami [<) ]
PSN: Cornman64
Central (CST) *
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet, Fat Princess, Uncharted 2, MAG, Street Fighter IV, Skate 3, ModNation Racers, FIFA Soccer 2010, Transformers: War for Cybertron, Soul Calibur 4, MLB 10: The Show, Madden 11</div>

*Gnome
PSN: Leftwinged
Central (CST -6)*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet, Fat Princess</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PSP Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron</div>

*Kid Icarus
PSN: Kidicarus64
Lives in the Land of NO TIEM ZONE >:U*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Need For Speed: Shift</div>

*FITZEH
PSN: fitzi7
GMT*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">FIFA 09, Call of Duty: World at War, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>

*Metal_Sonic007
PSN: Dr_Tails
Central (CST -6)*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ultimate Alliance 2, MLB 09, Quantum of Solace 007, Smackdown vs. Raw 2010, LittleBigPlanet, Ghostbusters, Fat Princess, Resident Evil 5, Diner Dash, Uncharted 2, Alien vs. Predator, Pain, Uncharted 2, ModNation Racers, Transformers: War for Cybertron, Naughty Bear, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit</div>

*Ciaran
PSN: Phoebo233
GMT*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet, Metal Gear Solid 4, Uncharted 2, ModNation Racers, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood</div>

*Anna [ <) ]
PSN: Pinko-Fire
GMT*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Farcry 2, Metal Gear Solid 4, Killzone 2, LittleBigPlanet, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2</div>

*ATWA [ <) ]
PSN: QNT3N
CST (-6)*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Little Big Planet, Tekken 6, Uncharted 2, DJ Hero, Gunstar Heroes, MAG, PS Home, Borderlands. Marvel vs. Capcom 2, Bomberman Ultra, Battlefield 1943, WipEout HD, Worms, Bionic Commando Rearmed, Mod Nation Racers, Killzone 2, Joe Danger, Lead and Gold: Gangs of the Wild West, Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>

*-Niko [ <) ]
PSN: NikokingTheEpic
PSN: ProtoBeam
-7 Mountain Time Zone*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet, Uncharted 2, Killzone 2, Metal Gear Online, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (?)</div>

*Jake. [<) ]
PSN: FreddyNeddy
The Beautiful Land of No Time Zone*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet</div>

*fitzy
PSN: r-fitzy
GMT*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: World at War, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2</div>

*goronking [ <) ]
PSN: Runtskies
The Beautiful Land of No Time Zone*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Borderlands, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, DJ Hero, LittleBigPlanet, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Red Dead Redemption, Transformers: War for Cybertron</div>

*VantagE [ <) ]
PSN: Vantage31
EST*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet, Fat Princess, ModNation Racers, Battlefield 1943, Medal of Honor</div>

*Miranda
PSN: lemonmis
GMT -5 (EST)*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet</div>

*Wardi96 [ <)]
PSN: Wardi96
GMT*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Uncharted 2, LittleBigPlanet, Call of Duty: World at War, Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>

*Lewis [ <) ]
PSN: Lew_93
GMTV +0*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet, FIFA 10, Grand Theft Auto: Episode of Liberty City, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, MAG, Uncharted 2, Call of Duty: 4 Modern Warfare, Call of Jaurez: Blood in Bond, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Red Dead Redemption, FIFA 11, Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>

*Nightray
PSN: SweetPsychoBabee
EST*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, LittleBigPlanet, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Grand Theft Auto 4, Call of Duty: Black Ops, </div>

*Silverstorms [ <) ]
PSN: SilverStorms
GMT+0 *
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Modnation Racers, Fat Princess, Blazblue: Calamity Trigger, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit</div>

*Pachireecko [ <) ]
PSN: Pachireecko
GMT +0*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Grand Theft Auto IV, Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Dead Rising 2, LittleBigPlanet, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves, Skate 3, Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>

*Psychonaut
PSN: Razputin005
CST -6*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet, MotorStorm: Pacific Rift, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves</div>

*FarrenTheRobot [ <) ]
PSN: Tupandactylus
CST -6*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: Black Ops, LittleBigPlanet, Metal Gear Online</div>

*Fillfall
PSN: Fillfall
PSN: Fillfall2
GMT +1*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ModNation Racers, Lego Indiana Jones 2, Skate 3</div>

*Bacon Boy [ <) ]
PSN: Nexus_Red
CST -6*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet</div>

*Rorato [ <) ]
PSN: SilentHopes
CST -6*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: Black Ops, LittleBigPlanet, Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Borrow), Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Castle Crashers, Sackboy's Prehistoric Moves</div>

*Megamannt125
PSN: Megamannt125
EST -5*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LittleBigPlanet</div>

*Ron Ronaldo
PSN: Ronnay1010
GMT -5*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Grand Theft Auto 4, Resident Evil 5, Metal Gear Online, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves</div>

*Joe
PSN: Joester95
GMT -0*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>

*Phil
PSN: jr927
CST -6*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online PS3 Games</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Call of Duty: Black Ops</div>
</div>


_________________________________________________


<big>*Playstation News*</big>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Playstation Store Update 12/21</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> PlayStation Plus

Full Game Trial

Borderlands Full Game Trial (Free and exclusive to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
Lock, Load, & Face the Madness. With its addictive action, frantic first person shooter combat, massive arsenal of weaponry, RPG elements and four-player co-op, Borderlands is the breakthrough experience that challenges all the conventions of modern shooters. Become a mercenary on the lawless and desolate planet of Pandora, hell bent on finding a legendary stockpile of powerful alien technology known as The Vault. Pick up the Full Game now.
ESRB Rated M
File size: 3.27 GB

Featured Games/Demos
A Space Shooter For 2 Bucks


----------



## Prof Gallows

TBT: Trikki
PSN: Trikki146
Mic: No.
GMT-05:00

Games
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">LBP, Guitar Hero World Tour, Uncharted 2</div>


I'm gonna get more games the next time I go out.


----------



## Ricano

*TBT Username:* ricano4life
*PSN Username:* Dmon92
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* MW2, LBP, Uncharted 2, Resident Evil 5
*Time Zone:* Eastern


----------



## SamXX

*TBT Username:* SAMwich
*PSN Username:* SamMcGlone
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* Uncharted 2, Little Big Planet. (Don't use others)
*Time Zone:* GMT


----------



## «Jack»

I don't quite have mine set up yet, since I had to leave for Ohio the day after I got my PS3, but once I'm home, I'll set it up.

*TBT Username:* nephewjack
*PSN Username:* nephewjack
*Mic:* No
*Online Games:* Uncharted 2, Little Big Planet
*Time Zone:* GMT-6


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

*TBT Username:* Piranha325
*PSN Username:* roxypup605
*Mic:* Not yet. Getting soon with my xmas cash.
*Online Games:* <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Burnout Paradise, DJ Hero, Guitar Hero: World Tour, Guitar Hero: Smash Hits, LBP, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Uncharted, Uncharted 2.</div>
*Time Zone:* Pacific

Crappy PSN name ftw.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

All added, list updated.


----------



## Shuyin

*TBT Username:* Shuyin
*PSN Username:* Kupolicious
*Mic:* Yeah, but I have to check if it still works. ^^;
*Online Games:* Fat Princess, Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2
*Time Zone:* Mountain Standard Time (GMT-7)


----------



## SamXX

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> *TBT Username:* Piranha325
> *PSN Username:* roxypup605
> *Mic:* Not yet. Getting soon with my xmas cash.
> *Online Games:* <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Burnout Paradise, DJ Hero, Guitar Hero: World Tour, Guitar Hero: Smash Hits, LBP, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Uncharted, Uncharted 2.</div>
> *Time Zone:* Pacific
> 
> Crappy PSN name ftw.


Uncharted 1 Isn't online.


----------



## Marcus

TBT Username: sermantopp
PSN Username: Xx-iNkZ-KiLr-xX (don't ask, part of a clan)
Mic: Yes, don't always use though.
Online Games: Cod6
Time Zone: GMT London.

inb4theitscodmw2notcod6!


----------



## Box-monkey

Do PSPs count?


----------



## Marcus

Added everyone here.

Xx-iNkz-KiLr-xX is me, so accept.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

*TBT Username:*CrazyDavis
*PSN Username:*MrCrazyDavis
*Mic:*Yes
*Online Games:*Quantum of Solace, Modern Warfare 2, FIFA 10, Need for Speed: Shift, The Beatles Rockband
*Time Zone:* GMT


----------



## PaJami

TBT Username: Cornman64
PSN Username: Cornman64
Mic: Not yet
Online Games: LittleBigPlanet, Fat Princess Demo
Time Zone: Central (CST)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> Do PSPs count?


Sure do.


----------



## Marcus

Kk, anyone on Cod6 now?

If so, I wanna play TDM.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TBT Username:* Piranha325
> *PSN Username:* roxypup605
> *Mic:* Not yet. Getting soon with my xmas cash.
> *Online Games:* <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Burnout Paradise, DJ Hero, Guitar Hero: World Tour, Guitar Hero: Smash Hits, LBP, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Uncharted, Uncharted 2.</div>
> *Time Zone:* Pacific
> 
> Crappy PSN name ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncharted 1 Isn't online.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I just kinda figured that out last night. See what happens when you post and your super tired? Lol.


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TBT Username:* Piranha325
> *PSN Username:* roxypup605
> *Mic:* Not yet. Getting soon with my xmas cash.
> *Online Games:* <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Burnout Paradise, DJ Hero, Guitar Hero: World Tour, Guitar Hero: Smash Hits, LBP, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Uncharted, Uncharted 2.</div>
> *Time Zone:* Pacific
> 
> Crappy PSN name ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncharted 1 Isn't online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just kinda figured that out last night. See what happens when you post and your super tired? Lol.
Click to expand...

Piranha you should get Cod6


----------



## SamXX

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TBT Username:* Piranha325
> *PSN Username:* roxypup605
> *Mic:* Not yet. Getting soon with my xmas cash.
> *Online Games:* <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Burnout Paradise, DJ Hero, Guitar Hero: World Tour, Guitar Hero: Smash Hits, LBP, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Uncharted, Uncharted 2.</div>
> *Time Zone:* Pacific
> 
> Crappy PSN name ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncharted 1 Isn't online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just kinda figured that out last night. See what happens when you post and your super tired? Lol.
Click to expand...

Ahah yup, we all do it now and again 

I feel such a newb with just 2 games on my online list. I don't play online games often and uncharted 2 and Little Big Planet are the only ones I do play.

BAYONETTA SOON <3

(Not online though)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Anyone fancy a bit of MW2 or something else?


----------



## PurelyYoshi

TBT Username: PurelyYoshi
PSN Username: Zaners912
Mic: No. But Keyboard ;D
Online Games:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> LittleBigPlanet
Fat Princess <---- Addicting o_o</div>
Time Zone: Pacific (Over by Alaska and such)

Anyone up for Fat Princess?


----------



## Fernee

TBT Username: Fernee
PSN Username: Fernee1903
Mic: Yes
Online Games: Modern Warfare 2, Uncharted 2, Tekken 6
Time Zone: PST


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TBT Username:* Piranha325
> *PSN Username:* roxypup605
> *Mic:* Not yet. Getting soon with my xmas cash.
> *Online Games:* <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Burnout Paradise, DJ Hero, Guitar Hero: World Tour, Guitar Hero: Smash Hits, LBP, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Uncharted, Uncharted 2.</div>
> *Time Zone:* Pacific
> 
> Crappy PSN name ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncharted 1 Isn't online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just kinda figured that out last night. See what happens when you post and your super tired? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piranha you should get Cod6
Click to expand...

I'm actually planning on getting that when I get my $220 bucks in Christmas money that's owed to me. Lol.


----------



## Gnome

TBT Username: AverageSean
PSN Username: Leftwinged
Time Zone: Central Standard Time (CST)


----------



## Vivi

*TBT Username:* Tyler
*PSN Username:* TRS1993
*Mic:* no but i have a keyboard
*Online Games:* Little Big Planet, Fat Princess
*Time Zone:* Eastern


----------



## ee1vv2aa3nn4

*TBT Username:* ee1vv2aa3nn4
*PSN Username:* cflow5
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* I only play MW2. >:0
*Time Zone:* Pacific

If you don't want to play with noobs on MW2, PM me.


----------



## Marcus

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TBT Username:* Piranha325
> *PSN Username:* roxypup605
> *Mic:* Not yet. Getting soon with my xmas cash.
> *Online Games:* <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Burnout Paradise, DJ Hero, Guitar Hero: World Tour, Guitar Hero: Smash Hits, LBP, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Uncharted, Uncharted 2.</div>
> *Time Zone:* Pacific
> 
> Crappy PSN name ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncharted 1 Isn't online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I just kinda figured that out last night. See what happens when you post and your super tired? Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Piranha you should get Cod6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually planning on getting that when I get my $220 bucks in Christmas money that's owed to me. Lol.
Click to expand...

Great lol 

It's a kick ass game.


----------



## Box-monkey

What does it mean by the connection has timed out?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

TBT Username: Kid icarus
PSN Username: Kidicarus64
Mic: Nope but i can type pretty fast
Online Games: Little big planet, MW2 And Need For Speed Shift


----------



## FITZEH

*TBT Username:* Colm Fitzi
*PSN Username:* fitzi7
*Mic:* no
*Online Games:* Fifa 09, Call of Duty World at War,(getting cod 6 soon)
*Time Zone:* GMT


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

But I has a mic Tom! =O


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

tbt name- Metal_Sonic007
Psn name- The_animal1428
mic- yes but really use it not that often
online games- ultimate alliance 2, mlb 09, quantum of solace 007, smackdown vs. raw 2010, lbp ghostbusters, fat princess, re5, diner dash, and pain.
time zone- central


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

sermantopp said:
			
		

> TBT Username: sermantopp
> PSN Username: Xx-iNkZ-KiLr-xX (don't ask, part of a clan)
> Mic: Yes, don't always use though.
> Online Games: Cod6
> Time Zone: GMT London.
> 
> inb4theitscodmw2notcod6!


o_0 Are you on Xbox Live too? That GT sounds familiar like that 8 year old I was playing with... (Legit 8 he said.)


----------



## Ciaran

*TBT Username:*Nintenmad
*PSN Username:*Phoebo233
*Mic:*Not yet (maybe in the next few days)
*Online Games:*LBP, MGS4
*Time Zone:*GMT


----------



## «Jack»

Tweaking nephewjack's profile to suit my new username might be best.


----------



## SteelArchie

opps


----------



## Placktor

TBT Username: Placktor
PSN Username: I_ARE_YODER
Mic: No
Online Games: Call of Duty 4, Modern Warfare 2, Army of Two, Beatles Rockband, Borderlands, Brutal Legend, Demons souls, Fear 2, killzone 2, LittleBigPlanet, Metal Gear Solid 4, Residents Evil 5, Uncharted 2, and some psn games.
Time Zone: US Central Time


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Mind if I reserve a post?


----------



## Anna

*TBT Username: Anna 
PSN Username: Pinkofire
Mic: Yes
Online Games: Farcry 2, Metal Gear Solid 4, Killzone 2, little big planet, COD6
Time Zone: GMT*


----------



## PurelyYoshi

Anyone who likes to play LBP Add me : Zaners912.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

>:| I log off for a day and half the population gets name changes. ffffffffffffffffffffff-

Time to tweak.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> >:| I log off for a day and half the population gets name changes. ffffffffffffffffffffff-
> 
> Time to tweak.


;D

convincing parents is hard, tips pls?


----------



## Marcus

AleZ said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >:| I log off for a day and half the population gets name changes. ffffffffffffffffffffff-
> 
> Time to tweak.
> 
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> convincing parents is hard, tips pls?
Click to expand...

About what, getting a PS3?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AleZ said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >:| I log off for a day and half the population gets name changes. ffffffffffffffffffffff-
> 
> Time to tweak.
> 
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> convincing parents is hard, tips pls?
Click to expand...

It's cheaper going with a PS3 than a 360 because free online, free accounts, built in Wi-Fi, and Blu-Ray? o:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >:| I log off for a day and half the population gets name changes. ffffffffffffffffffffff-
> 
> Time to tweak.
> 
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> convincing parents is hard, tips pls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's cheaper going with a PS3 than a 360 because free online, free accounts, built in Wi-Fi, and Blu-Ray? o:
Click to expand...

more pls? =r


----------



## Marcus

Tom said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >:| I log off for a day and half the population gets name changes. ffffffffffffffffffffff-
> 
> Time to tweak.
> 
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> convincing parents is hard, tips pls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's cheaper going with a PS3 than a 360 because free online, free accounts, built in Wi-Fi, and Blu-Ray? o:
Click to expand...

Also the PS3 has a longer warranty than the XBOX I think.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AleZ said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >:| I log off for a day and half the population gets name changes. ffffffffffffffffffffff-
> 
> Time to tweak.
> 
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> convincing parents is hard, tips pls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's cheaper going with a PS3 than a 360 because free online, free accounts, built in Wi-Fi, and Blu-Ray? o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more pls? =r
Click to expand...

It's highly unlikely to break down, the Online Service will remain free(Though there might be a Premium Membership Coming), there's a large selection of movies and tv shows to watch from the Video Store, excellent games, etc. D; I'm not sure what else I can say.

And on another note, who wants to welcome in the New Year with a bang? Like the kinda boom only Modern Warfare 2 can supply? TBT member v TBT Members (Or randoms if we can't get enough)!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tom said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >:| I log off for a day and half the population gets name changes. ffffffffffffffffffffff-
> 
> Time to tweak.
> 
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> convincing parents is hard, tips pls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's cheaper going with a PS3 than a 360 because free online, free accounts, built in Wi-Fi, and Blu-Ray? o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more pls? =r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's highly unlikely to break down, the Online Service will remain free(Though there might be a Premium Membership Coming), there's a large selection of movies and tv shows to watch from the Video Store, excellent games, etc. D; I'm not sure what else I can say.
> 
> And on another note, who wants to welcome in the New Year with a bang? Like the kinda boom only Modern Warfare 2 can supply? TBT member v TBT Members (Or randoms if we can't get enough)!
Click to expand...

The games are 50 a pop though =/


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AleZ said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's cheaper going with a PS3 than a 360 because free online, free accounts, built in Wi-Fi, and Blu-Ray? o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> more pls? =r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's highly unlikely to break down, the Online Service will remain free(Though there might be a Premium Membership Coming), there's a large selection of movies and tv shows to watch from the Video Store, excellent games, etc. D; I'm not sure what else I can say.
> 
> And on another note, who wants to welcome in the New Year with a bang? Like the kinda boom only Modern Warfare 2 can supply? TBT member v TBT Members (Or randoms if we can't get enough)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The games are 50 a pop though =/
Click to expand...

So are Wii games. >: But these last longer. =D


----------



## PurelyYoshi

I'm not sure if I should post this here.
My Dad is in a good mood and he is letting me get a PS3 game of my choice.
Any recommendations? 
Oh and also.
On Uncharted Drake's Fortune I am stuck in the forest after the first level where your on the boat. Sully found something about the ground and said "It's hollow" and "We need to find a way to smash through this" and I have no freaking idea how.


----------



## Ricano

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should post this here.
> My Dad is in a good mood and he is letting me get a PS3 game of my choice.
> Any recommendations?
> Oh and also.
> On Uncharted Drake's Fortune I am stuck in the forest after the first level where your on the boat. Sully found something about the ground and said "It's hollow" and "We need to find a way to smash through this" and I have no freaking idea how.


You need to climb up some rocks to a ledge and push a rock onto the ground.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should post this here.
> My Dad is in a good mood and he is letting me get a PS3 game of my choice.
> Any recommendations?
> Oh and also.
> On Uncharted Drake's Fortune I am stuck in the forest after the first level where your on the boat. Sully found something about the ground and said "It's hollow" and "We need to find a way to smash through this" and I have no freaking idea how.


Modern Warfare 2? Uncharted 2? Borderlands?


----------



## PurelyYoshi

Tom said:
			
		

> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post this here.
> My Dad is in a good mood and he is letting me get a PS3 game of my choice.
> Any recommendations?
> Oh and also.
> On Uncharted Drake's Fortune I am stuck in the forest after the first level where your on the boat. Sully found something about the ground and said "It's hollow" and "We need to find a way to smash through this" and I have no freaking idea how.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Warfare 2? Uncharted 2? Borderlands?
Click to expand...

It has to be available in the PSN Store.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post this here.
> My Dad is in a good mood and he is letting me get a PS3 game of my choice.
> Any recommendations?
> Oh and also.
> On Uncharted Drake's Fortune I am stuck in the forest after the first level where your on the boat. Sully found something about the ground and said "It's hollow" and "We need to find a way to smash through this" and I have no freaking idea how.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Warfare 2? Uncharted 2? Borderlands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to be available in the PSN Store.
Click to expand...

Burnout Paradise.


----------



## PurelyYoshi

Tom said:
			
		

> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post this here.
> My Dad is in a good mood and he is letting me get a PS3 game of my choice.
> Any recommendations?
> Oh and also.
> On Uncharted Drake's Fortune I am stuck in the forest after the first level where your on the boat. Sully found something about the ground and said "It's hollow" and "We need to find a way to smash through this" and I have no freaking idea how.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Warfare 2? Uncharted 2? Borderlands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to be available in the PSN Store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burnout Paradise.
Click to expand...

An Online one? Sorry just narrowing it down to one I will really like.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post this here.
> My Dad is in a good mood and he is letting me get a PS3 game of my choice.
> Any recommendations?
> Oh and also.
> On Uncharted Drake's Fortune I am stuck in the forest after the first level where your on the boat. Sully found something about the ground and said "It's hollow" and "We need to find a way to smash through this" and I have no freaking idea how.
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Warfare 2? Uncharted 2? Borderlands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has to be available in the PSN Store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burnout Paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An Online one? Sorry just narrowing it down to one I will really like.
Click to expand...

Si.


----------



## ATWA

TBT Username: ATWA
PSN Username: QNT3N <)
Mic: Yes,
Online Games: Little Big Planet, Tekken 6, Uncharted 2, DJ Hero, Gunstar Heroes, Mod Nation Racers Beta, MAG Beta, Borderlands, and of course, PS Home.
Time Zone: Central, however many hours behind GMT that is.


----------



## ATWA

Rianco said:
			
		

> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post this here.
> My Dad is in a good mood and he is letting me get a PS3 game of my choice.
> Any recommendations?
> Oh and also.
> On Uncharted Drake's Fortune I am stuck in the forest after the first level where your on the boat. Sully found something about the ground and said "It's hollow" and "We need to find a way to smash through this" and I have no freaking idea how.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to climb up some rocks to a ledge and push a rock onto the ground.
Click to expand...

I guarantee he'll be stuck at the next part. And the part after that, and so on. If he's stuck at a simple part like that, that doesn't even compare to the rest of the puzzles.


----------



## PurelyYoshi

ATWA said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurelyYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I should post this here.
> My Dad is in a good mood and he is letting me get a PS3 game of my choice.
> Any recommendations?
> Oh and also.
> On Uncharted Drake's Fortune I am stuck in the forest after the first level where your on the boat. Sully found something about the ground and said "It's hollow" and "We need to find a way to smash through this" and I have no freaking idea how.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to climb up some rocks to a ledge and push a rock onto the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guarantee he'll be stuck at the next part. And the part after that, and so on. If he's stuck at a simple part like that, that doesn't even compare to the rest of the puzzles.
Click to expand...

No I actually got really far thanks Ricano


----------



## PaJami

Updated mine on page 2. I got a PSN and Fat Princess demo. Any recommendations for games I should get? T and under.


----------



## ATWA

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Updated mine on page 2. I got a PSN and Fat Princess demo. Any recommendations for games I should get? T and under.


Well, definitely Uncharted 1 and Uncharted 2, but they are both at least T if I remember correctly. LittleBigPlanet is always a good choice, it all just depends on your tastes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Updated mine on page 2. I got a PSN and Fat Princess demo. Any recommendations for games I should get? T and under.


I recommend getting Battlefield 1943 now, it should be on sale still. It's pretty fun. And like ATWA said, Uncharted.


----------



## ATWA

Tom said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated mine on page 2. I got a PSN and Fat Princess demo. Any recommendations for games I should get? T and under.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend getting Battlefield 1943 now, it should be on sale still. It's pretty fun. And like ATWA said, Uncharted.
Click to expand...

Both of them are *censored.3.0*ing amazing, anyone who thinks otherwise either is screwed in the head, or screwed in the head.


----------



## NikoKing

*TBT Username:* Nikoking
*PSN Username:* NikokingTheEpic
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* MGS4, Little Big Planet, Killzone (forgot the number), Uncharted 2, and soon CoD: MW2
*Time Zone:* Mountain Time Zone (-7)


----------



## goronking

TBT Username: goronking
PSN Username: Runtskies
Mic: Yes
Online games: Mw2, Borderlands, Djhero, Littlebigplanet,


----------



## NikoKing

Nikoking said:
			
		

> *TBT Username:* Nikoking
> *PSN Username:* NikokingTheEpic
> *Mic:* Yes
> *Online Games:* MGS4, Little Big Planet, Killzone (forgot the number), Uncharted 2, and soon CoD: MW2
> *Time Zone:* Mountain Time Zone (-7)


Another thing I forgot to mention, rarely am I even active online .  My dad owns the PS3 so he pretty much is the ruler of it.  Sometimes I get to play though, but I just use the PS3 to play movies (mainly because the T.V. for our PS3 is HDMI compatible, and the PS3 has a Blu-Ray player, so it looks really sharp.)


----------



## PaJami

ATWA said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated mine on page 2. I got a PSN and Fat Princess demo. Any recommendations for games I should get? T and under.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, definitely Uncharted 1 and Uncharted 2, but they are both at least T if I remember correctly. LittleBigPlanet is always a good choice, it all just depends on your tastes.
Click to expand...

Well, I have Uncharted 1 and I won't get 2 until I beat it... And I have LittleBigPlanet.
@Tom: I have that for the Xbox
I'm thinking of getting inFamous today. Any feedback on that?


----------



## FITZEH

ATWA said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated mine on page 2. I got a PSN and Fat Princess demo. Any recommendations for games I should get? T and under.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, definitely Uncharted 1 and Uncharted 2, but they are both at least T if I remember correctly. LittleBigPlanet is always a good choice, it all just depends on your tastes.
Click to expand...

COD6


----------



## Box-monkey

This is PSP.
*TBT Username:*Box-monkey
*PSN Username:*Somersetlally
*Mic:*I have one on the PSP camera.
*Online Games:*Little Big Planet, and Invisimals
*Time Zone:*GMT


----------



## Ciaran

cornman64 said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated mine on page 2. I got a PSN and Fat Princess demo. Any recommendations for games I should get? T and under.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, definitely Uncharted 1 and Uncharted 2, but they are both at least T if I remember correctly. LittleBigPlanet is always a good choice, it all just depends on your tastes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have Uncharted 1 and I won't get 2 until I beat it... And I have LittleBigPlanet.
> @Tom: I have that for the Xbox
> I'm thinking of getting inFamous today. Any feedback on that?
Click to expand...

inFAMOUS is good, but it's not great looking, and the busted up city setting doesnt do it any favours... But still, its good.


I'd recommend uncharted 2, though...


And add me on PSN


EDIT:

If anyone has uncharted 2 PM me, or just add me on psn and message me there, 'cos I really wanna play with some people... (TBT tournament maybe??)


----------



## NikoKing

Ciaran said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated mine on page 2. I got a PSN and Fat Princess demo. Any recommendations for games I should get? T and under.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, definitely Uncharted 1 and Uncharted 2, but they are both at least T if I remember correctly. LittleBigPlanet is always a good choice, it all just depends on your tastes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I have Uncharted 1 and I won't get 2 until I beat it... And I have LittleBigPlanet.
> @Tom: I have that for the Xbox
> I'm thinking of getting inFamous today. Any feedback on that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If anyone has uncharted 2 PM me, or just add me on psn and message me there, 'cos I really wanna play with some people... (TBT tournament maybe??)
Click to expand...

Pretty neat idea, I would probably enter it.  Although, I'm not top notch amazing at the online mode in Uncharted 2. So I'll probably just enter it for the fun of it.


----------



## ATWA

Hell yeah, *censored.3.0*ing enter me.


----------



## PaJami

Alrighty, I ended up getting inFamous and a point card for Fat Princess. I'll hopefully get Uncharted 2 once I beat Uncharted.


----------



## ATWA

Buy the Pirates of the Carribean pack with your PSN Card. If you ever want to make an actually fun level, you'll need water.


----------



## Ciaran

Ima add all the people with uncharted....


----------



## «Jack»

Note: I haven't gotten my PS3 online yet, since I've just gotten home, and my dad's going all Nazi me playing online and not giving out personal information, blah blah blah.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jak said:
			
		

> Note: I haven't gotten my PS3 online yet, since I've just gotten home, and my dad's going all Nazi me playing online and not giving out personal information, blah blah blah.


Personal Information = PSN Name? Even so, I would make something up.


----------



## «Jack»

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I haven't gotten my PS3 online yet, since I've just gotten home, and my dad's going all Nazi me playing online and not giving out personal information, blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Information = PSN Name? Even so, I would make something up.
Click to expand...

My dad's a little technology illiterate, and thinks that they'll somehow find me.
Don't ask.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jak said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I haven't gotten my PS3 online yet, since I've just gotten home, and my dad's going all Nazi me playing online and not giving out personal information, blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Information = PSN Name? Even so, I would make something up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad's a little technology illiterate, and thinks that they'll somehow find me.
> Don't ask.
Click to expand...

Just lie and say they're friends from school. Works 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Ciaran

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I haven't gotten my PS3 online yet, since I've just gotten home, and my dad's going all Nazi me playing online and not giving out personal information, blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Information = PSN Name? Even so, I would make something up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad's a little technology illiterate, and thinks that they'll somehow find me.
> Don't ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just lie and say they're friends from school. Works 99.9% of the time.
Click to expand...

^^thats what i do, and my parents dont know most of my friends antway, so i can just say its john or carl, and theyll shrug it off and go drink or w/e adults do...


----------



## «Jack»

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I haven't gotten my PS3 online yet, since I've just gotten home, and my dad's going all Nazi me playing online and not giving out personal information, blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Information = PSN Name? Even so, I would make something up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dad's a little technology illiterate, and thinks that they'll somehow find me.
> Don't ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just lie and say they're friends from school. Works 99.9% of the time.
Click to expand...

I plan on doing that. Just gotta convince him that'll be only them. I'll be online in about 1-2 days.


----------



## NikoKing

(Just figured I'd edit my old form, so make sure to use this one.  Besides, I don't think you saw my old one anyways)
*TBT Username:* -Niko
*PSN Username:* NikokingTheEpic
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* LittleBigPlanet, Uncharted 2, Killzone 2, MGS4, CoD: MW2 (soon)
*Time Zone:* -7 Mountain Time Zone


----------



## Anna

Can you change my psn to Pinko-Fire i had to restart my whole ps3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Anna said:
			
		

> Can you change my psn to Pinko-Fire i had to restart my whole ps3.


Sure thing, I need to update the thread anyways. 

Also, I'll be playing LBP tomorrow sometime after 2 pm, anyone care to join me?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko




----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Oh new news for me I got uncharted 2 the other day and so far it sweet.


----------



## FITZEH

Update mine please. I got Cod 6 now.


----------



## fitzy

TBT Username:Fugative/fitzy
PSN Username:r-fitzy
Mic:nope
Online Games: Cod Waw/Cod Mw2, etc.
Time Zone:GMT


----------



## PurelyYoshi

Never mind


----------



## Box-monkey

Tom, you need to add mine to the front page. I have Monster Hunter Freedom Unite now.


----------



## ATWA

Tom, I updated my post. I added Borderlands to my online games.


----------



## NikoKing

Alright, I'm going to try to 100% LBP, but in order too I have to get some people to play with me :S .


----------



## Ciaran

Can I add someones psp PSN to my ps3 friends list :S

Just curious...


----------



## ATWA

-Niko said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm going to try to 100% LBP, but in order too I have to get some people to play with me :S .


I'll play later tonight, just message me when you see me on.


----------



## Ricano

ATWA said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm going to try to 100% LBP, but in order too I have to get some people to play with me :S .
> 
> 
> 
> I'll play later tonight, just message me when you see me on.
Click to expand...

I'll help too if you need someone else.


----------



## «Jack»

Got mine registered (finally), so feel free to add me. Unfortunately, I'm grounded, so I  won't be on for a week or 2.


----------



## NikoKing

Jak said:
			
		

> Got mine registered (finally), so feel free to add me. Unfortunately, I'm grounded, so I  won't be on for a week or 2.


That sucks, and I'll be sure to add ya  .


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'll try to update the list once I get some free time. Midterms are coming up and I'm working my arse off to bring up some grades.


----------



## Jake

TBT Username: Jake.
PSN Username: FreddyNeddy
Mic: Yes
Online Games: LittleBig Planet
Time Zone: I don't have a clue..


----------



## NikoKing

Gosh, I feel like making a PS3 forum but I just know it will fail :V .


----------



## «Jack»

-Niko said:
			
		

> Gosh, I feel like making a PS3 forum but I just know it will fail :V .


DO EET. :3


----------



## Ricano

-Niko said:
			
		

> Gosh, I feel like making a PS3 forum but I just know it will fail :V .


Gogogo
I'll support


----------



## NikoKing

Jak said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I feel like making a PS3 forum but I just know it will fail :V .
> 
> 
> 
> DO EET. :3
Click to expand...

Seriously?  .  Maybe if I get more "Yes" answers I'll consider it :3 .


----------



## «Jack»

-Niko said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I feel like making a PS3 forum but I just know it will fail :V .
> 
> 
> 
> DO EET. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously?  .  Maybe if I get more "Yes" answers I'll consider it :3 .
Click to expand...

*goes to make 30 bazillion alts to say yes*
>:d


----------



## Vivi

-Niko said:
			
		

> Gosh, I feel like making a PS3 forum but I just know it will fail :V .


You should, you're good at that kind of stuff.


----------



## NikoKing

Okay fine  .  I'll give it a go, but if it dies it dies D: .

EDIT: I need a name :r


----------



## «Jack»

-Niko said:
			
		

> Okay fine  .  I'll give it a go, but if it dies it dies D: .
> 
> EDIT: I need a name :r


PeeEssTree World.
/jk


----------



## NikoKing

PlayArena? PlayDome? :S .


----------



## «Jack»

-Niko said:
			
		

> PlayArena? PlayDome? :S .


Needs to be something catchy... :/


----------



## NikoKing

Jak said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlayArena? PlayDome? :S .
> 
> 
> 
> Needs to be something catchy... :/
Click to expand...

I'm thinking "CorruptStation" but it's hard to choose a name for a Sony forum D: .


----------



## Gnome

IT WEEL DIES.


----------



## «Jack»

Gnome said:
			
		

> IT WEEL DIES.


NAY.


----------



## Vivi

I think for the PS3 forum to work there would need to be members on there that aren't on TBT. If all of the members were from TBT why not just talk about the PS3 in the gamers lounge here.


----------



## NikoKing

Vivi said:
			
		

> I think for the PS3 forum to work there would need to be members on there that aren't on TBT. If all of the members were from TBT why not just talk about the PS3 in the gamers lounge here.


Yeah, I was considering mentioning it on my YouTube Channel which has around 300 subs :O .


----------



## «Jack»

Vivi said:
			
		

> I think for the PS3 forum to work there would need to be members on there that aren't on TBT. If all of the members were from TBT why not just talk about the PS3 in the gamers lounge here.


Advertising works wonders.
Most of the time, there's a core group originally, then the forum expands. Or dies. Neeko's will be the former.


----------



## Vivi

-Niko said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think for the PS3 forum to work there would need to be members on there that aren't on TBT. If all of the members were from TBT why not just talk about the PS3 in the gamers lounge here.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was considering mentioning it on my YouTube Channel which has around 300 subs :O .
Click to expand...

Youtube is the best for advertising. I think that posting trailers or gameplay of upcoming releases would get people to join.


----------



## «Jack»

Tell me when you have it up Niko, kay?


----------



## NikoKing

Got it ;D .  Right now I'm thinking of "PSZone"


----------



## ATWA

Oh lord, here we go again


----------



## NikoKing

ATWA said:
			
		

> Oh lord, here we go again


Well, people wanted me to make one, and I doubt the forum will even stay alive D: .


----------



## Ricano

-Niko said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord, here we go again
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people wanted me to make one, and I doubt the forum will even stay alive D: .
Click to expand...

Don't doubt it before you even start ;_;


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I think I updated it all. Let me know if I missed something. After I squeeze in some games. =D


----------



## Gnome

Rianco said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord, here we go again
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people wanted me to make one, and I doubt the forum will even stay alive D: .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't doubt it before you even start ;_;
Click to expand...

Ok I won't doubt it I will foretell it.

It's going to fail.


----------



## Gnome

I'm getting a PS3.


----------



## SamXX

Could you change my username to SAMwich and add Bayonetta to the list please? Thanks and sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Could you change my username to SAMwich and add Bayonetta to the list please? Thanks and sorry to be a pain.


Done.


----------



## SamXX

Tom said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you change my username to SAMwich and add Bayonetta to the list please? Thanks and sorry to be a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.
Click to expand...

Thanks ^.^

EDIT--

I'm Green  :O


----------



## PaJami

Man, I really need to beat Uncharted so I can get Uncharted 2... I've heard so much praise for it!

P.S. Can you add Fat Princess to my online games list?


----------



## SamXX

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Man, I really need to beat Uncharted so I can get Uncharted 2... I've heard so much praise for it!


It's amazing, but complete number 1 first, Number 1 has a great ending IMO.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Tom, can you add Ghostbustarz to my list of games plz.

Also in 10 mins I'll be going to argos for a new SD card, should I pick up LBP whilst I'm there? I don't even know what it's about.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Tom, can you add Ghostbustarz to my list of games plz.
> 
> Also in 10 mins I'll be going to argos for a new SD card, should I pick up LBP whilst I'm there? I don't even know what it's about.


Yes. Think Mario but with tons of fun and imagination.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

*Hopes it ain't out of stock*

There's 5 copies


----------



## ATWA

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Man, I really need to beat Uncharted so I can get Uncharted 2... I've heard so much praise for it!
> 
> P.S. Can you add Fat Princess to my online games list?


UC2 got Game of the Year, Best PS3 game of the year, best graphics of the year, had 2 of the best heroes of the year, 1 of the best villians of the year, the list is endless


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Tom, can you add Ghostbusters and LittleBigPlanet to my list of games thanks.


EDIT: Eww Yellow.


----------



## Box-monkey

Tom! It's not Monster Hunters United! It's Monster Hunter Freedom Unite! Lol.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

How dare he!

*Readies eggs  *


----------



## Box-monkey

Are there any other PSP players?


----------



## NikoKing

Just made my first stage in LittleBigPlanet  .  It's called: "Super Mario Bros. - LBP" (or something like that).  Just make sure it's made by my PSN (NikokingTheEpic) and that it has the goomba as its icon with the sackboy on the side.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Tom, can you add Ghostbusters and LittleBigPlanet to my list of games thanks.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Eww Yellow.


Will do.

@Box: Close enough.

@Box again: I got some PSP games, but last I checked, LBP PSP didn't have Multiplayer. :X


----------



## Ciaran

Will final fantasy XIII have multiplayer??


----------



## Vivi

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Will final fantasy XIII have multiplayer??


I don't think it does unfortunately


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Final Fantasy XVI will though.


----------



## NikoKing

PSZone production is going really good so far, I'm still thinking whether I should bother trying to make one.


----------



## «Jack»

-Niko said:
			
		

> PSZone production is going really good so far, I'm still thinking whether I should bother trying to make one.


----------



## Fernee

hey can you update my games i got fat princess. thanks


----------



## Box-monkey

Tom said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, can you add Ghostbusters and LittleBigPlanet to my list of games thanks.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Eww Yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.
> 
> @Box: Close enough.
> 
> @Box again: I got some PSP games, but last I checked, LBP PSP didn't have Multiplayer. :X
Click to expand...

No it doesn't, however you can share levels.


----------



## PaJami

Just beat Uncharted, wow it was awesome! Hopefully I'll be getting Uncharted 2 soon


----------



## Box-monkey

Any other PSP players?


----------



## Lewis

*TBT Username:* Lewis
*PSN Username:* Lew_93
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* COD MW2, Uncharted 2, LBP, FIFA 10, Call of Jaurez: Bound in Blood.
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* PS3
*Time Zone:* GMT +0


----------



## ATWA

By the way, Niko, have you played Uncharted 1? Your PSN profile says 0% for Uncharted 1 and like 18% for Uncharted 2. You really need to play the first one before you play the second.


----------



## Box-monkey

This topic should be stickied.


----------



## NikoKing

ATWA said:
			
		

> By the way, Niko, have you played Uncharted 1? Your PSN profile says 0% for Uncharted 1 and like 18% for Uncharted 2. You really need to play the first one before you play the second.


I think I played it for a little bit, but honestly I'm not sure where the case is (it's my dad's game).


----------



## FITZEH

Anybody here have CODMW2?


----------



## ATWA

-Niko said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Niko, have you played Uncharted 1? Your PSN profile says 0% for Uncharted 1 and like 18% for Uncharted 2. You really need to play the first one before you play the second.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I played it for a little bit, but honestly I'm not sure where the case is (it's my dad's game).
Click to expand...

You need to play the first one before the second one. Ask your dad if you can.


----------



## NikoKing

ATWA said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Niko, have you played Uncharted 1? Your PSN profile says 0% for Uncharted 1 and like 18% for Uncharted 2. You really need to play the first one before you play the second.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I played it for a little bit, but honestly I'm not sure where the case is (it's my dad's game).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to play the first one before the second one. Ask your dad if you can.
Click to expand...

Alright,   .  I'll probably play it later today or tomorrow.


----------



## FITZEH

How's the forum going Niko?


----------



## NikoKing

FITZEH said:
			
		

> How's the forum going Niko?


I haven't worked on it in a while, probably because the fact (I know I've said this probably 100 times already) it will die pretty easily D: .


----------



## Ricano

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Anybody here have CODMW2?


I've got it :V

And Niko, it doesnt hurt to try.


----------



## ATWA

oh *censored.2.0*, you're Dmon92 on my friends list? I was wondering who the hell you were


----------



## Ricano

ATWA said:
			
		

> oh *censored.2.0*, you're Dmon92 on my friends list? I was wondering who the hell you were


Yeah, you were playing some level in LBP with Niko and I was like "That's that ATWA dude :0".


----------



## NikoKing

http://s1.zetaboards.com/PSZone/index/

Just figured I'd leave this here for now.  You can check it out, but I'm still working on it D: .


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rianco said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody here have CODMW2?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it :V
Click to expand...

Tom has it too.

Anyone done Spec Ops?


----------



## Gnome

*TBT Username:* Gnome
*PSN Username:* LeftWinged
*Mic:* None
*Online Games:* LBP
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* PS3, PSP
*Time Zone:* Central Standard Time


----------



## NikoKing

Gnome said:
			
		

> *TBT Username:* Gnome
> *PSN Username:* LeftWinged
> *Mic:* None
> *Online Games:* LBP
> *PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* PS3, PSP
> *Time Zone:* Central Standard Time


YESH!  Can you play tonight?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gnome added. 

Also, folks who love puzzle games, Critter Crunch is on sale. Instead of the usual $10, it's $4. I advise at least looking into it.


----------



## Ciaran

Hey everyone!

Add me, I have like, 3 people on my list??

Phoebo233


----------



## Zex

Whats a really good PSP game? Iz bored.


----------



## Gnome

Zexion said:
			
		

> Whats a really good PSP game? Iz bored.


Jak & Daxter the lost Frontier.

Tom, for online PSP games you can add Starwars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gnome said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a really good PSP game? Iz bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Jak & Daxter the lost Frontier.
> 
> Tom, for online PSP games you can add Starwars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron
Click to expand...

K. 

Also, I've been forgetting to mention that sometimes when ya'll see me playing LBP, there's a good chance that's my lazy brother building levels on my account since I've almost beat it and he doesn't want too.


----------



## «Jack»

Just got punted off Uncharted for the Vikes-Saints game.
And it was just getting interesting....
Add me if you haven't already, I got PSN hooked up about a week ago.


----------



## Zex

Gnome said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a really good PSP game? Iz bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Jak & Daxter the lost Frontier.
> 
> Tom, for online PSP games you can add Starwars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron
Click to expand...

Ok I'll check it out.

Any others?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jak said:
			
		

> Just got punted off Uncharted for the Vikes-Saints game.
> And it was just getting interesting....
> Add me if you haven't already, I got PSN hooked up about a week ago.


What's the PSN? I don't think you ever posted it.

@Zexion: Well, the Battlefront games are fun. And I'm pretty sure you've already got Prinny: I Can Really Be Hero?.


----------



## «Jack»

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got punted off Uncharted for the Vikes-Saints game.
> And it was just getting interesting....
> Add me if you haven't already, I got PSN hooked up about a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the PSN? I don't think you ever posted it.
> 
> @Zexion: Well, the Battlefront games are fun. And I'm pretty sure you've already got Prinny: I Can Really Be Hero?.
Click to expand...

nephewjack.
It's on the front page, silly.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jak said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got punted off Uncharted for the Vikes-Saints game.
> And it was just getting interesting....
> Add me if you haven't already, I got PSN hooked up about a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the PSN? I don't think you ever posted it.
> 
> @Zexion: Well, the Battlefront games are fun. And I'm pretty sure you've already got Prinny: I Can Really Be Hero?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nephewjack.
> It's on the front page, silly.
Click to expand...

Oh. Silly me.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Does anyone want to play MW2?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to play MW2?


When? Because I'll probably be able to play some Wednesday.


----------



## Sonicdan369

*TBT Username:Sonicdan369*
*PSN Username:Sonicdan369*
*Mic:Webcam mic, it sucks, so I use Xfire with my PC mic*
*Online Games:
GTA4
Bad Company
Mercs. 2:World in Flames
Little Big Planet
Red Faction: Guerrillas
Resident Evil: 5
The Orange Box
Call Of Duty: Modern Warefare 2
Dragon Age: Origins
Resistance: Fall Of Man*
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?S3*
*Time Zone:EST*


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sonicdan added to the front page.
MAG added to my list of games. 

Anyone else get MAG?


----------



## Riri

*TBT Username:* Riri
*PSN Username:* NinjaPyro121 (Buddy7700 for LittlebigPlanet PS3 and PSP games)
*Mic:* No
*Online Games:* PS3: LittleBigPlanet (Only on Buddy7700 profile), MAG, Metal Gear Online, Fat Princess
PSP: LittlebigPlanet PSP, Ratchet and Clank Size Matters
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* Both
*Time Zone:* GMT - 5 (EST)


----------



## «Jack»

Beat inFamous today.
Loved the ending, can't wait for a sequel.
Still working on getting all the trophies I can, then doing an Evil playthrough.


----------



## Ciaran

Is MAG any good, Tom??


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Is MAG any good, Tom??


I enjoy it. It's pretty hectic in some modes. Of course, it can be pretty boring in others too. I like the whole ability customization classes. But I do recommend having a Mic if you're going to play it.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Can anyone help me on LBP tomorrow, at around 7PM GMT? This castle level said you need a friend to get the goodies from this machine thing. Also, if anyone can help, how do you play LBP with a friend?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me on LBP tomorrow, at around 7PM GMT? This castle level said you need a friend to get the goodies from this machine thing. Also, if anyone can help, how do you play LBP with a friend?


Start Menu -> Friends -> Invite/Join


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Oh ok. So anyone interested?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Oh ok. So anyone interested?


Yeah, I am. I'll be getting on soon if you'd like to start now.


----------



## Box-monkey

Oh wait Tom, Monster Hunter Freedom Unite doesn't actually have online play. You have to be near the person you're playing with.


----------



## NikoKing

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me on LBP tomorrow, at around 7PM GMT? This castle level said you need a friend to get the goodies from this machine thing. Also, if anyone can help, how do you play LBP with a friend?


Sure, I'll see if I can with Tom as well ;O . I think I might need to add your PSN though.


----------



## Box-monkey

Tom, my new PSN is TheLongArmedOne.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

@Niko and Tom - I'll use whoever's on at the time when I am later this night  .


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> @Niko and Tom - I'll use whoever's on at the time when I am later this night  .


So is anyone avaliable to help me on LBP?


----------



## Box-monkey

Anyone know any good PSP online games I can get?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> Anyone know any good PSP online games I can get?


The Battlefront Games(Renegade and Elite), Medal of Honor Heroes(1&2), Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops, etc. Most games with online are more than likely going to be shooter unless you get a PS3. With a PS3, you can download Ad-Hoc Party and play any game that has local Wi-Fi Multiplayer and actually play with people around the world.


----------



## Ciaran

TOm, you forgot to add UC2 to my game list


----------



## Gnome

Add Fat Princess to my online games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Added the games.


----------



## VantagE

TBT Username: VantagE
PSN Username: Vantage31
Online PS3 Games: LittleBigPlanet (Borrowed from GF, but will get other online games later)
EST


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Who has Burnout Paradise? I'm shooting for the last few trophies I need so I could really use some help.

What You Need:
-The Game
-Yourself
-Big Surf Island
-Cops and Robbers
-Bikes

All I need. If you can do most of those, that's awesome too. I need to invite someone to Freeburn, do a Timed Challenge with the Hawker Mech, do a Timed Challenge on the Toy Bike, do the 10 Island Freeburn Challenges and be on the winning Team driving the Watson-R Turbo for Cops and Robbers. Once I get those, I get Platinum and 100%.


----------



## Vivi

Add White Knight Chronicles to my list


----------



## NikoKing

What LBP DLC should I get? (besides the History, MGS4, Pirates of the Caribbean, and some older costumes)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

-Niko said:
			
		

> What LBP DLC should I get? (besides the History, MGS4, Pirates of the Caribbean, and some older costumes)


The Artist Packs? Or the Music Packs?


----------



## NikoKing

Tom said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What LBP DLC should I get? (besides the History, MGS4, Pirates of the Caribbean, and some older costumes)
> 
> 
> 
> The Artist Packs? Or the Music Packs?
Click to expand...

Oh, I do have the music packs but not the artist packs :O .


----------



## ATWA

best video game music ever: 

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/h5e_QvyK6GU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/h5e_QvyK6GU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Mind adding a game to my form?

I just got Bioshock 2


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sarc said:
			
		

> Mind adding a game to my form?
> 
> I just got Bioshock 2


Added, how is it? I'm thinkin about getting it after a friend described how awesome it was to me and that the first was amazing.

EDIT: PSN deal! 11th to the 18th, saving some money on some Sega Bundles. Crazy Tazi: Farewars and Full Auto 2: Battlelines for the PSP(Go) is the Driving Me Crazy Bundle, which saves you a good ole $12 dollars; The Set My Pulse Racing Bundle nets you Sonic Rivals 1 and 2 for $30 bucks, saving you $16; Love Conquers All contains m


----------



## ATWA

it costs *censored.3.0*ing 2.99, i think it's a rip off, the other thing coming out is free


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ATWA said:
			
		

> it costs *censored.3.0*ing 2.99, i think it's a rip off, the other thing coming out is free


Other thing?

But yeah, it kind is a rip off. And it only sticks around for a week. So really, it's not worth paying for if it's only there for a week out of fifty-two.


----------



## ATWA

Tom said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it costs *censored.3.0*ing 2.99, i think it's a rip off, the other thing coming out is free
> 
> 
> 
> Other thing?
> 
> But yeah, it kind is a rip off. And it only sticks around for a week. So really, it's not worth paying for if it's only there for a week out of fifty-two.
Click to expand...

There's Chinese New Year Costumes in the store for free.

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/02/littlebigplanet-this-week-in-dlc/

So, how's everybody doing in Uncharted (1 or 2)? I'm at the "Siege" chapter on Hard, and I have a few trophies left before I platinum it.


----------



## Gnome

Anyone here have Fat Princess?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it costs *censored.3.0*ing 2.99, i think it's a rip off, the other thing coming out is free
> 
> 
> 
> Other thing?
> 
> But yeah, it kind is a rip off. And it only sticks around for a week. So really, it's not worth paying for if it's only there for a week out of fifty-two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's Chinese New Year Costumes in the store for free.
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/02/littlebigplanet-this-week-in-dlc/
> 
> So, how's everybody doing in Uncharted (1 or 2)? I'm at the "Siege" chapter on Hard, and I have a few trophies left before I platinum it.
Click to expand...

I'm somewhere after the Jet Ski in Uncharted 1 I think. Not too far. I think once I Plat Burnout Paradise I'll work on it some so I can get to Uncharted 2 sometime next month.

@Gnome: I've got it.


----------



## Gnome

We should host a TBT game/soccer match.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

We should. But we need more votes to break any tie breaker.


----------



## ATWA

Tom said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it costs *censored.3.0*ing 2.99, i think it's a rip off, the other thing coming out is free
> 
> 
> 
> Other thing?
> 
> But yeah, it kind is a rip off. And it only sticks around for a week. So really, it's not worth paying for if it's only there for a week out of fifty-two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's Chinese New Year Costumes in the store for free.
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/02/littlebigplanet-this-week-in-dlc/
> 
> So, how's everybody doing in Uncharted (1 or 2)? I'm at the "Siege" chapter on Hard, and I have a few trophies left before I platinum it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm somewhere after the Jet Ski in Uncharted 1 I think. Not too far. I think once I Plat Burnout Paradise I'll work on it some so I can get to Uncharted 2 sometime next month.
> 
> @Gnome: I've got it.
Click to expand...

That part is hard on hard and even harder on crushing, I would assume.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it costs *censored.3.0*ing 2.99, i think it's a rip off, the other thing coming out is free
> 
> 
> 
> Other thing?
> 
> But yeah, it kind is a rip off. And it only sticks around for a week. So really, it's not worth paying for if it's only there for a week out of fifty-two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's Chinese New Year Costumes in the store for free.
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/02/littlebigplanet-this-week-in-dlc/
> 
> So, how's everybody doing in Uncharted (1 or 2)? I'm at the "Siege" chapter on Hard, and I have a few trophies left before I platinum it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm somewhere after the Jet Ski in Uncharted 1 I think. Not too far. I think once I Plat Burnout Paradise I'll work on it some so I can get to Uncharted 2 sometime next month.
> 
> @Gnome: I've got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That part is hard on hard and even harder on crushing, I would assume.
Click to expand...

Ah. I thought the stupid Jet SKi mission was annoying, mainly because I thought Drake would be driving while I shot at stuff. Nah, he's gotta slow down too.


----------



## ATWA

Tom said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> There's Chinese New Year Costumes in the store for free.
> 
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2010/02/littlebigplanet-this-week-in-dlc/
> 
> So, how's everybody doing in Uncharted (1 or 2)? I'm at the "Siege" chapter on Hard, and I have a few trophies left before I platinum it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm somewhere after the Jet Ski in Uncharted 1 I think. Not too far. I think once I Plat Burnout Paradise I'll work on it some so I can get to Uncharted 2 sometime next month.
> 
> @Gnome: I've got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That part is hard on hard and even harder on crushing, I would assume.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. I thought the stupid Jet SKi mission was annoying, mainly because I thought Drake would be driving while I shot at stuff. Nah, he's gotta slow down too.
Click to expand...

Uncharted 2 is even more annoying at parts, when I first heard that little piece that plays when you die I thought it was cool, but after hearing it 5 million times on the Train sequence on Hard it started to make me mad.


----------



## VantagE

Just beat Uncharted 1 on normal not to long ago, fantastic game. Probably play through it on hard eventually. There was a few annoying parts even on normal...


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Tom said:
			
		

> Sarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind adding a game to my form?
> 
> I just got Bioshock 2
> 
> 
> 
> Added, how is it? I'm thinkin about getting it after a friend described how awesome it was to me and that the first was amazing.
Click to expand...

It's amazing. I'd suggest you buy it. I never played the first one, but this one is a very great game. The graphics are impressive as well.


----------



## PaJami

Anyone up for some Fat Princess later tonight?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Anyone up for some Fat Princess later tonight?


Later today maybe? If I had known I would had played a few rounds before getting addicted to Uncharted. Which I think I'm almost done with story wise.


----------



## VantagE

Tom said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for some Fat Princess later tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Later today maybe? If I had known I would had played a few rounds before getting addicted to Uncharted. Which I think I'm almost done with story wise.
Click to expand...

The first one?
Edit: Oh and add MW2, and Metal Gear Solid 4 to my list.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for some Fat Princess later tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Later today maybe? If I had known I would had played a few rounds before getting addicted to Uncharted. Which I think I'm almost done with story wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first one?
> Edit: Oh and add MW2, and Metal Gear Solid 4 to my list.
Click to expand...

Yeah. Once I finish it I plan on playing the 2nd.


----------



## VantagE

Sweet, I finished the first a while ago. Was an awesome game, and I plan on getting the 2nd one sooner or later. xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Sweet, I finished the first a while ago. Was an awesome game, and I plan on getting the 2nd one sooner or later. xD


Cool. And I added your games.

Alright. Folks, the PSN game flOw is free for today. I suggest grabbing that. Secondly, Trine is $10 off.  Also, North America folks, I recommend getting Qore, a one year subscription if you've got $25 somewhere. You get access to Betas, Demos, Themes, and game vouchers. I think that's worth more than $25 right there.


----------



## VantagE

Any other suggestions for online games? or just PS3 games in general?


----------



## «Jack»

Got flOw, I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## NikoKing

Is fat princess worth the cash? I tried the demo and I loved it so far  .


----------



## Gnome

-Niko said:
			
		

> Is fat princess worth the cash? I tried the demo and I loved it so far  .


Definitely.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

-Niko said:
			
		

> Is fat princess worth the cash? I tried the demo and I loved it so far  .


Of course it is. It's amazing and the Story Mode isn't too long so it's a easy bronze.


----------



## ATWA

In regards to the game night, I say we play Uncharted 2. I'd love to kick some TBT ass.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Maybe when the new DLC comes out, we can just goof around.

And since there's not many new votes, I guess anyone who cared voted. Fat Princess wins it.

What's a good date and time for everybody?


----------



## Gnome

Today? And for all of those FP fans out there:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gnome said:
			
		

> Today? And for all of those FP fans out there:


Oooh, has the release date been announced? 

Not today.  Like what day of the week and the time.


----------



## Gnome

Tom said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today? And for all of those FP fans out there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, has the release date been announced?
> 
> Not today.  Like what day of the week and the time.
Click to expand...

March 5.


----------



## VantagE

Add Fat Princess to my online games Tom xD
Its funnnn


----------



## The Sign Painter

*TBT Username:* Nevermore
*PSN Username:* archy1121
*Mic:* No
*Online Games:* LBP PSP, Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops Plus
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* PSP
*Time Zone:* Central

Anyone have any good LBP PSP levels you made?


----------



## NikoKing

Anyone up for some Fat Princess?  The only map I can play though is Black Forest (I only have the demo).


----------



## Gnome

-Niko said:
			
		

> Anyone up for some Fat Princess?  The only map I can play though is Black Forest (I only have the demo).


I don't think Demo players can play with people who have the Full game. Not sure though.


----------



## NikoKing

Gnome said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for some Fat Princess?  The only map I can play though is Black Forest (I only have the demo).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Demo players can play with people who have the Full game. Not sure though.
Click to expand...

I got onto an online game, but I can only get into online games with the demo restrictions.  (Team Deathmatch and Rescue the Princess only).


----------



## Ricano

-Niko said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for some Fat Princess?  The only map I can play though is Black Forest (I only have the demo).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Demo players can play with people who have the Full game. Not sure though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got onto an online game, but I can only get into online games with the demo restrictions.  (Team Deathmatch and Rescue the Princess only).
Click to expand...

I don't think you can play with friends though.


----------



## NikoKing

Ricano said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for some Fat Princess?  The only map I can play though is Black Forest (I only have the demo).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Demo players can play with people who have the Full game. Not sure though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got onto an online game, but I can only get into online games with the demo restrictions.  (Team Deathmatch and Rescue the Princess only).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you can play with friends though.
Click to expand...

It had the option available to click on online, but I haven't tried it myself so even I'm not sure D: .


----------



## Ricano

-Niko said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for some Fat Princess?  The only map I can play though is Black Forest (I only have the demo).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Demo players can play with people who have the Full game. Not sure though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got onto an online game, but I can only get into online games with the demo restrictions.  (Team Deathmatch and Rescue the Princess only).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you can play with friends though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had the option available to click on online, but I haven't tried it myself so even I'm not sure D: .
Click to expand...

I've tried it with a friend and it said they weren't online.


----------



## NikoKing

Ricano said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I got onto an online game, but I can only get into online games with the demo restrictions.  (Team Deathmatch and Rescue the Princess only).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you can play with friends though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had the option available to click on online, but I haven't tried it myself so even I'm not sure D: .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried it with a friend and it said they weren't online.
Click to expand...

Oh :O .  I guess that clears it up then.


----------



## VantagE

Note: If anyone wants to play MW2 I am usually on at night, or late at night like 12 or 1 or 2... lol


----------



## Ciaran

Is the new ratchet and clank game any good??

I've read some good reviews, and I'll need something to tide me over 'till FFXIII comes out...


Actually when does that game come out??


----------



## The Sign Painter

I have a question for all of you LBP PS3 players.
Are there an of your levels I could remake for the PSP? I have no ideas currently.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

OK two new games for me yippiee Uncharted 2 and Aliens Vs. Predator to put on my list.


----------



## Box-monkey

Hey Tom I got a new game for PSP. It's Ratchet and Clank Size Matters.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

What is Fat Princess?


----------



## Gnome

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> What is Fat Princess?


A really fun game.


----------



## Deleted User

I'm thinking of getting a PS3. My brother has one, but I'm not sure if I should get a slim or a normal one. What do you think?


----------



## Gnome

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting a PS3. My brother has one, but I'm not sure if I should get a slim or a normal one. What do you think?


Slim, it's probably faster and more GB I think.


----------



## Box-monkey

I'm selling my DS and games to save up for a PS3. I can't wait until I get it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> I'm selling my DS and games to save up for a PS3. I can't wait until I get it.


Good luck I suppose. 

Got the Platinum Trophy and all the other missing ones this morning, bout time.


----------



## Blue Cup

*TBT Username:*Blue Cup
*PSN Username:*TheBlueCup
*Mic:*No
*Online Games:*Warhawk and Brutal Legend
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* Both, no online games for the PSP.
*Time Zone:*Eastern

Don't add me, I'll add you.


----------



## ATWA

Tom said:
			
		

> Box-monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling my DS and games to save up for a PS3. I can't wait until I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck I suppose.
> 
> Got the Platinum Trophy and all the other missing ones this morning, bout time.
Click to expand...

platinum trophy for wut


----------



## VantagE

Probably for MW2 xD
Or Uncharted?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box-monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling my DS and games to save up for a PS3. I can't wait until I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck I suppose.
> 
> Got the Platinum Trophy and all the other missing ones this morning, bout time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> platinum trophy for wut
Click to expand...

Burnout Paradise.


----------



## Gnome

Anyone want to help me 100% story on LBP. I mean like get every single item even if you have it. Unless we already have 100% on a certain level.


----------



## Nightray

Lying *censored.5.0*. :|
I'm still waiting for my ps3. 
I'll hopefully be getting one next week.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gnome said:
			
		

> Anyone want to help me 100% story on LBP. I mean like get every single item even if you have it. Unless we already have 100% on a certain level.


I'll help whenever I can get on.


----------



## Box-monkey

Tom said:
			
		

> Box-monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling my DS and games to save up for a PS3. I can't wait until I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck I suppose.
> 
> Got the Platinum Trophy and all the other missing ones this morning, bout time.
Click to expand...

Getting about


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Does anyone wanna go on LBP or MW2?


----------



## Box-monkey

Tom, you forgot to put Ratchet and Clank Size Matters on my online PSP games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Box-monkey said:
			
		

> Tom, you forgot to put Ratchet and Clank Size Matters on my online PSP games.


I haven't updated it yet, so obviously I haven't forgotten. I've just been lazy. 

I'll update it later today.


----------



## G.I.R

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Does anyone wanna go on LBP or MW2?


Ill go in LBP 
PSN Is 





<<< Somewhere over thar.


----------



## Box-monkey

Someone get Invizimals!


----------



## ATWA

G.I.R said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone wanna go on LBP or MW2?
> 
> 
> 
> Ill go in LBP
> PSN Is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<< Somewhere over thar.
Click to expand...

why the *censored.3.0* do you have another tbt username

*censored.3.0*


----------



## G.I.R

Hey Tom I am PurelyYoshi can you update me? I got White Knight Chronicles.


----------



## G.I.R

ATWA said:
			
		

> G.I.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone wanna go on LBP or MW2?
> 
> 
> 
> Ill go in LBP
> PSN Is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<< Somewhere over thar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why the *censored.3.0* do you have another tbt username
> 
> *censored.3.0*
Click to expand...

Cause I feel like it.


----------



## ATWA

G.I.R said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.I.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone wanna go on LBP or MW2?
> 
> 
> 
> Ill go in LBP
> PSN Is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<< Somewhere over thar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why the *censored.3.0* do you have another tbt username
> 
> *censored.3.0*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause I feel like it.
Click to expand...

ya? well you're stupid, that's what i think.


----------



## G.I.R

ATWA said:
			
		

> G.I.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.I.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone wanna go on LBP or MW2?
> 
> 
> 
> Ill go in LBP
> PSN Is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<< Somewhere over thar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why the *censored.3.0* do you have another tbt username
> 
> *censored.3.0*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause I feel like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya? well you're stupid, that's what i think.
Click to expand...

I really don't care what you think. This is a PS3 thread, not a fight thread so I am going to go away now.


----------



## Conor

Alternate accounts are against TBT's rules, if you wish to create a new account please PM Jeremy or Miranda.


----------



## ATWA

G.I.R said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.I.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.I.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> why the *censored.3.0* do you have another tbt username
> 
> *censored.3.0*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause I feel like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya? well you're stupid, that's what i think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't care what you think. This is a PS3 thread, not a fight thread so I am going to go away now.
Click to expand...

PS3 does everything, so this is an everything thread.


----------



## Gnome

ATWA said:
			
		

> G.I.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.I.R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I feel like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya? well you're stupid, that's what i think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't care what you think. This is a PS3 thread, not a fight thread so I am going to go away now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PS3 does everything, so this is an everything thread.
Click to expand...

That's debatable.


----------



## Ricano

Anyone going to get the Desperate Escape DLC for Resident Evil next week? :L


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Anyone going to get the Desperate Escape DLC for Resident Evil next week? :L


Waiting for the Gold Edition to come out.


----------



## ATWA

Ricano said:
			
		

> Anyone going to get the Desperate Escape DLC for Resident Evil next week? :L


I think the new Uncharted: Drakes Fortune DLC pack is more important.


----------



## Ricano

ATWA said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to get the Desperate Escape DLC for Resident Evil next week? :L
> 
> 
> 
> I think the new Uncharted: Drakes Fortune DLC pack is more important.
Click to expand...

That's next week too?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone going to get the Desperate Escape DLC for Resident Evil next week? :L
> 
> 
> 
> I think the new Uncharted: Drakes Fortune DLC pack is more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's next week too?
Click to expand...

Today/Tomorrow. I think.


----------



## ATWA

It's out today


----------



## VantagE

Arg... Uncharted 2 is the next game on my list... or maybe Borderlands, cause I have a borrowed copy of it and I am loving it!


----------



## Ciaran

Is there any online stuff for final fantasy XIII?


----------



## VantagE

There is a rumor floating around that it might, but we will just have to wait a little longer to find out wont we xD
Comes out March 9th! I have it preorded.


----------



## Vivi

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Is there any online stuff for final fantasy XIII?


If you're talking about online gameplay then no. I'm not sure about downloadable stuff though. FF 14 will have online play though. (Its an mmorpg)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Does anyone other than ATWA have Borderlands and is actually active? I'm hoping to get a large portion of New Haven or whatever completed tomorrow, if not I'll just play by myself or run through LBP some more.


----------



## Ricano

Tom said:
			
		

> Does anyone other than ATWA have Borderlands and is actually active? I'm hoping to get a large portion of New Haven or whatever completed tomorrow, if not I'll just play by myself or run through LBP some more.


Is it a good game? I don't know much about it and I'm kinda saving for that Final Fantasy one that's coming out next week.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone other than ATWA have Borderlands and is actually active? I'm hoping to get a large portion of New Haven or whatever completed tomorrow, if not I'll just play by myself or run through LBP some more.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good game? I don't know much about it and I'm kinda saving for that Final Fantasy one that's coming out next week.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I really enjoy it. Kinda dull at first until you unlock the vehicle and start finding tougher enemies and better guns.


----------



## Ciaran

10 days till final fantasy....

I remember the day the first Japanese trailer came out.... So damn long ago...


----------



## Vivi

Ciaran said:
			
		

> 10 days till final fantasy....
> 
> I remember the day the first Japanese trailer came out.... So damn long ago...


Yeah I know, I can't believe it's coming out next week. I won't be able to sleep!


----------



## Ciaran

The only bad thing is that it's gonna be hard for the game to live up to my expectations...


----------



## VantagE

I have a borrowed copy of Borderlands form work, but I have to return it tomorrow... sad
I love the game! But I am using my money on FFXIII first though. probably buy it later.

But whenever I do! I can help you Tom lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cool.

Alright, so what game do you guys want to start off with on Clan night? I was thinking we'd start off with MW2.


----------



## PaJami

I just got Uncharted 2 for a birthday gift, so please add that to the list, Tom. I'd love to play online with someone sometime


----------



## VantagE

Sounds cool, just depends when you do it for me, I can be pretty busy and am only able to do it at night sometimes.


----------



## Ciaran

I just saw a final fantasy XIII ad and I lolded at the end when it said 'coming march 9th to xbox 360' and didn't mention the ps3.

But you have to admire microsofts ruthless marketing skills.


----------



## Ricano

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I just saw a final fantasy XIII ad and I lolded at the end when it said 'coming march 9th to xbox 360' and didn't mention the ps3.
> 
> But you have to admire microsofts ruthless marketing skills.


Doesn't the graphics look awesome? J:


----------



## Ciaran

Ricano said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a final fantasy XIII ad and I lolded at the end when it said 'coming march 9th to xbox 360' and didn't mention the ps3.
> 
> But you have to admire microsofts ruthless marketing skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the graphics look awesome? J:
Click to expand...

Yep, and they used the ps3 version for the ad, because it was 1080php, and the xbox version is only 720p so that they can fit it all into... 3 disks....


Didn't mention that in the ad 

I can't wait.


----------



## Ricano

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a final fantasy XIII ad and I lolded at the end when it said 'coming march 9th to xbox 360' and didn't mention the ps3.
> 
> But you have to admire microsofts ruthless marketing skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the graphics look awesome? J:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and they used the ps3 version for the ad, because it was 1080php, and the xbox version is only 720p so that they can fit it all into... 3 disks....
> 
> 
> Didn't mention that in the ad
> 
> I can't wait.
Click to expand...

+1 for PS3 :L

By the way, is it necessary to know about the past games in order to understand this one? Or is it a new thing altogether?


----------



## Ciaran

Ricano said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a final fantasy XIII ad and I lolded at the end when it said 'coming march 9th to xbox 360' and didn't mention the ps3.
> 
> But you have to admire microsofts ruthless marketing skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the graphics look awesome? J:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and they used the ps3 version for the ad, because it was 1080php, and the xbox version is only 720p so that they can fit it all into... 3 disks....
> 
> 
> Didn't mention that in the ad
> 
> I can't wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 for PS3 :L
> 
> By the way, is it necessary to know about the past games in order to understand this one? Or is it a new thing altogether?
Click to expand...

Final fantasy is weird because most new additions to the series have new worlds built around similar themes. So XIII is completely new, but there's still reference to the past games. They tend to build other games off the same universe as well like X-2 is the same world as well.

Short answer nope, only recurring characters are the giant bird things that you ride.


----------



## Vivi

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I just saw a final fantasy XIII ad and I lolded at the end when it said 'coming march 9th to xbox 360' and didn't mention the ps3.
> 
> But you have to admire microsofts ruthless marketing skills.


Don't forget the Wii version! LOL.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtHmT2PEbVA


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I just saw a final fantasy XIII ad and I lolded at the end when it said 'coming march 9th to xbox 360' and didn't mention the ps3.
> 
> But you have to admire microsofts ruthless marketing skills.


Yeah, I know. Personally, I think whoever the *censored.1.2* was that thought bringing it to the 360 was a good idea should be shot.


----------



## Vivi

Tom said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a final fantasy XIII ad and I lolded at the end when it said 'coming march 9th to xbox 360' and didn't mention the ps3.
> 
> But you have to admire microsofts ruthless marketing skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. Personally, I think whoever the *censored.1.2* was that thought bringing it to the 360 was a good idea should be shot.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately FFXIV was just announced for the 360 too. So much for the PS3 exclusive.


----------



## Ciaran

Exclusive games are pretty much dead with third parties, 'cept for the wii.... (if you call that *censored.2.0* gaming)


----------



## Gnome

The next GTA is PS3 exclusive.

yoyoyo.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gnome said:
			
		

> The next GTA is PS3 exclusive.
> 
> yoyoyo.


Speaking of GTA, aren't we getting the DLC soon?


----------



## Ciaran

OmG I think Gr's FF XIII review is going up today 0:

Anyone know when more are due out??


----------



## ATWA

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Exclusive games are pretty much dead with third parties, 'cept for the wii.... (if you call that *censored.2.0* gaming)


Heavy Rain is a perfect game standing against that.


----------



## Vivi

Ciaran said:
			
		

> OmG I think Gr's FF XIII review is going up today 0:
> 
> Anyone know when more are due out??


I'm not sure. I've seen some reviews from Japan, and so far everyone seems to be really liking it and saying it's one of the better FF games. There have been comments that the environments are very detailed and the music is amazing. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Conor

Tom said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next GTA is PS3 exclusive.
> 
> yoyoyo.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of GTA, aren't we getting the DLC soon?
Click to expand...

Episodes from Liberty City?


----------



## Ciaran

Gamesradar gave it a ten...
Better than metal gear solid4, just as good as bayonetta, twilight princess and bioshock 2???

Mucho-excited for it... (and appearently once you get to pulse the linearity takes a step down)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Conor said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next GTA is PS3 exclusive.
> 
> yoyoyo.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of GTA, aren't we getting the DLC soon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Episodes from Liberty City?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I could have sworn I read something about that somewhere. Kotaku I think. I didn't pay much attention though since I do not have the game. 


I suppose I should probably get things prepped for Game Night. Who all plans on taking part, what game(s) would you all like to play, and what are good times for you? (Give me your time zone too!)


----------



## Riri

I got Uncharted 2 and Bad Company 2, add those to the list please.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Riri said:
			
		

> I got Uncharted 2 and Bad Company 2, add those to the list please.


Added.

And yes, if you haven't noticed folks, I updated anyone I missed.


----------



## Gnome

LBP and Fat Princess are the only ones I have.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I'll MW2 with you(ps3), just PM me.


----------



## ATWA

Add Marvel vs. Capcom 2 and Bomberman Ultra to my list

Also, I think we need to schedule an Uncharted 2 Game Night (no dlc)


----------



## PaJami

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I just got Uncharted 2 for a birthday gift, so please add that to the list, Tom. I'd love to play online with someone sometime


In case you missed it


----------



## ATWA

cornman64 said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got Uncharted 2 for a birthday gift, so please add that to the list, Tom. I'd love to play online with someone sometime
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed it
Click to expand...

I'll play with you tomorrow. Add me


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

What is Fat Princess?


----------



## Vivi

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Gamesradar gave it a ten...
> Better than metal gear solid4, just as good as bayonetta, twilight princess and bioshock 2???
> 
> Mucho-excited for it... (and appearently once you get to pulse the linearity takes a step down)


Oh wow, I'm even more excited now. This is probably my most anticipated game ever.


----------



## ATWA

Well.. I just played 1.06 Uncharted 2. I must say, I'm quite disappointed.

The grenades are a whole lot weaker. Now, anyone can escape them, not just people with fast reflexes. They reduced the rate of fire on the Dragon Sniper. Now, it kills in 2 hits, not one anymore. They decreased the Down the Irons booster by 15%, so it's pretty much useless now. And worst of all, they decreased the rate of fire on the FAL. This is really pissing a lot of people off, including myself. It's just as good as using an AK-47 now.

There is a few good things that came from this update, like preventing some of the glitched on "The Fort". They made it so you could see the award you got if you died when you received it, and the scoreboard doesn't block it. 

If ND really listens to feedback, they better fix this *censored.2.0* in the next update.


----------



## VantagE

Cant wait for FFXIII!
Getting it Monday at 12! xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Updated first post. Please post if you're coming that way if you don't add me, I can add you.

Or go post in Andy's topic. Either works. >.<


----------



## Ciaran

When is the game night??
I dont have fat princess or MW2


----------



## AndyB

Tom said:
			
		

> Updated first post. Please post if you're coming that way if you don't add me, I can add you.
> 
> Or go post in Andy's topic. Either works. >.<


I didn't think about this thread. Either works.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ciaran said:
			
		

> When is the game night??
> I dont have fat princess or MW2


Tomorrow. I need a rough estimate of how many European players will becoming though and who's further off on the time zone spectrum.


----------



## Ciaran

Tom said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the game night??
> I dont have fat princess or MW2
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow. I need a rough estimate of how many European players will becoming though and who's further off on the time zone spectrum.
Click to expand...

Ill try and make it, then... What time, though?


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

well count me in only way i wouldn't be there is if it's a tough time to make to.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the game night??
> I dont have fat princess or MW2
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow. I need a rough estimate of how many European players will becoming though and who's further off on the time zone spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill try and make it, then... What time, though?
Click to expand...

Well, how's 5 PM GMT sound for you guys? 

*12 PM EST
*11 AM CST
*10 AM MST
*9 AM PST


----------



## ATWA

Is this today? Or tomorrow

Also, I still think we should play Uncharted :c


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ATWA said:
			
		

> Is this today? Or tomorrow
> 
> Also, I still think we should play Uncharted :c


Tomorrow. And we can play multiple games or have others like you host Game Night on different games.


----------



## Ciaran

5 O clock tomorrow sounds good


----------



## VantagE

Hey tom add that I have a mic now.


----------



## Marcus

Woah I am so coming to that man 

You're dcptenn right? If so, I got you added.

What time GMT will it be roughly e.g afternoon, morning?

CoD MW2, it has to be!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marcus said:
			
		

> Woah I am so coming to that man
> 
> You're dcptenn right? If so, I got you added.
> 
> What time GMT will it be roughly e.g afternoon, morning?
> 
> CoD MW2, it has to be!


dctppenn, but yeah, I've got you added. 

Well, I don't really care what time it starts but if you guys start early, you'll need to add those who want to come.


----------



## Marcus

Tom said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah I am so coming to that man
> 
> You're dcptenn right? If so, I got you added.
> 
> What time GMT will it be roughly e.g afternoon, morning?
> 
> CoD MW2, it has to be!
> 
> 
> 
> dctppenn, but yeah, I've got you added.
> 
> Well, I don't really care what time it starts but if you guys start early, you'll need to add those who want to come.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah that's the name, my bad 

Ok. Also, will it be just Private Matches or joining real matches. If it is Private Matches, I know loads of minigames like Cops n Robbers, Knifing Only etc.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah I am so coming to that man
> 
> You're dcptenn right? If so, I got you added.
> 
> What time GMT will it be roughly e.g afternoon, morning?
> 
> CoD MW2, it has to be!
> 
> 
> 
> dctppenn, but yeah, I've got you added.
> 
> Well, I don't really care what time it starts but if you guys start early, you'll need to add those who want to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah that's the name, my bad
> 
> Ok. Also, will it be just Private Matches or joining real matches. If it is Private Matches, I know loads of minigames like Cops n Robbers, Knifing Only etc.
Click to expand...

Depends on the turnout I suppose. If it's not much we'll just do some Private Matches, if we get quite a few we'll probably aim for Real Matches unless everyone just wants to goof around in a Private.


----------



## Marcus

Tom said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah I am so coming to that man
> 
> You're dcptenn right? If so, I got you added.
> 
> What time GMT will it be roughly e.g afternoon, morning?
> 
> CoD MW2, it has to be!
> 
> 
> 
> dctppenn, but yeah, I've got you added.
> 
> Well, I don't really care what time it starts but if you guys start early, you'll need to add those who want to come.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah that's the name, my bad
> 
> Ok. Also, will it be just Private Matches or joining real matches. If it is Private Matches, I know loads of minigames like Cops n Robbers, Knifing Only etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the turnout I suppose. If it's not much we'll just do some Private Matches, if we get quite a few we'll probably aim for Real Matches unless everyone just wants to goof around in a Private.
Click to expand...

Sounds awesome, can't wait.


----------



## NikoKing

I have an alternate PSN (I felt my other one felt too elitist, and I wanted to start off online fresh on a few games).  My alt psn is ProtoBeam (fairly inspired by Proto Man from the Mega Man games  ) .


----------



## Marcus

Ok I'm ready pretty much all day today for CoD MW2 and I guess if some people want I could get the CoD5 out a bit


----------



## SamXX

Anyone up for Uncharted 2 in the next 30 mins?


----------



## ATWA

Add Battlefield 1943 and WipEout HD to my list


----------



## Marcus

I'm on CoD MW2 now, if you would like to play reply.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus, I may be able to play soon.

Anyway, which one of these games should I get? The new final fantasy or BBC2?


----------



## SamXX

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Marcus, I may be able to play soon.
> 
> Anyway, which one of these games should I get? The new final fantasy or BBC2?


Final Fantasy is more my cup of tea, but if you're into shooters Bad Company 2 is great and  has a lot of nice features.


----------



## VantagE

I will probably will be on MW2 in a while if anyone wants to add me, my PSN is Vantage31


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ATWA said:
			
		

> Add Battlefield 1943 and WipEout HD to my list


Will do.

And sorry I haven't started yet guys, my brother got on the PS3, got off about an hour ago, pissed my dad off who then angrily came in to the room where I and the PS3 are and tells me to do some work. I'll be getting on soon though.


----------



## Marcus

How long is soon Tom, as I may only have 20mins max before I'm off for good :/


----------



## Vivi

I was just watching a review for Demon's Souls. Does any one have it? It looks like it's very fun.


----------



## VantagE

Marcus, Niko, I added you both. I am set up for MW2


----------



## Marcus

Sorry man, too late for me now.

Another time though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Yeah, really sorry about game night guys. We'll need to have a fall back plan in case I don't make it or a better day to have it on. Sunday just isn't the greatest day to have a Game Night on.


----------



## ATWA

So, who has the Uncharted DLC? I just bought all of it. The maps are pretty impressive, and I love running through as Navarro.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I've got em, but I haven't started playing online yet. I probably should soon.


----------



## Vivi

Just Pre-ordered my copy of FFXIII. Getting it tommorow evening! Who else is going to get it?


----------



## ATWA

Tom said:
			
		

> I've got em, but I haven't started playing online yet. I probably should soon.


Message me when you want to play, I'll play with you


----------



## Ciaran

Vivi said:
			
		

> Just Pre-ordered my copy of FFXIII. Getting it tommorow evening! Who else is going to get it?


When I have some free time, probably around patricks day...


----------



## Marcus

Saturdays are good as people can generally stay on later.

Also, I may well get Bad Company 2 on the PS3, looks mint.


----------



## ATWA

> Add Battlefield 1943 and WipEout HD to my list


----------



## Atlinsmere

*TBT Username:*Atlinsmere
*PSN Username:* Atlinsmere
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* MAG, Uncharted 2, Battlefield Bad Company, Bad Company 2, Resident Evil 5, Call of Duty 4, Modern Warfare 2, LittleBigPlanet, Rockband 2, Demon Souls
*Time Zone:*GMT-6


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ATWA said:
			
		

> Add Battlefield 1943 and WipEout HD to my list
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I did?
Click to expand...


----------



## ATWA

what? you didn't.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Who wants too do some Special Ops 
Sniper Fi 
Veteran
PSN: Kidicarsu64
After that we can go online ;D

By the way im adding everyone with MW2 ok?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Who wants too do some Special Ops
> Sniper Fi
> Veteran
> PSN: Kidicarsu64
> After that we can go online ;D
> 
> By the way im adding everyone with MW2 ok?


If you told me that in the message I would have played with ya.

Maybe. Probably after I beat Borderlands which I did.


----------



## VantagE

Arg...want Borderlands... Its the next game I would like to buy... either that or Uncharted 2... dont know yet.


----------



## ATWA

so.. who got gow3?


----------



## Riri

Changed my PSP'S profile to NinjaPyro121, and got Metal Gear Solid Portable ops and Portable Ops+.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

http://kotaku.com/5499429/ugly-sonic-costumes-finally-make-it-into-littlebigplanet

oh lawdy. They couldn't fix them up a little? D:


----------



## Miranda

add me to the list. lemonmis

All i have right now is Little Big Planet.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Tom said:
			
		

> http://kotaku.com/5499429/ugly-sonic-costumes-finally-make-it-into-littlebigplanet
> 
> oh lawdy. They couldn't fix them up a little? D:


Ewww. I kinda like Robotnik, though not much.


----------



## «Jack»

Oh gawd yes.

Having a blast since I got Batman: AA, almost got all inFAMOUS trophies due to my OCD.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jak said:
			
		

> Oh gawd yes.
> 
> Having a blast since I got Batman: AA, almost got all inFAMOUS trophies due to my OCD.


Batman Arkham Asylum is an amazing game. 

I really need to go back through it on hard and get all the the remaining trophies for it.


----------



## «Jack»

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gawd yes.
> 
> Having a blast since I got Batman: AA, almost got all inFAMOUS trophies due to my OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> Batman Arkham Asylum is an amazing game.
> 
> I really need to go back through it on hard and get all the the remaining trophies for it.
Click to expand...

I swear, I won't be able to beat inFAMOUS before I get all the B: AA trophies, then a new game'll come up, I'll get that, try and get all the trophies even though I haven't finished B: AA, then a new game'll come out and... ;_;


----------



## Miranda

Wasn't sure if you caught my post or not Tom, but add me to the list! lemonmis

I only have Little Big Planet right now, anyone have any other suggestions? I bought my PS3 mainly for FFXIII/Versus, but I want more games as well!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Miranda said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure if you caught my post or not Tom, but add me to the list! lemonmis
> 
> I only have Little Big Planet right now, anyone have any other suggestions? I bought my PS3 mainly for FFXIII/Versus, but I want more games as well!


Download Fat Princess on the PSN store. And for some shooters, try MW2 and BBC2.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if you caught my post or not Tom, but add me to the list! lemonmis
> 
> I only have Little Big Planet right now, anyone have any other suggestions? I bought my PS3 mainly for FFXIII/Versus, but I want more games as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Download Fat Princess on the PSN store. And for some shooters, try MW2 and BBC2.
Click to expand...

She probably has those on the 360.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Tom said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't sure if you caught my post or not Tom, but add me to the list! lemonmis
> 
> I only have Little Big Planet right now, anyone have any other suggestions? I bought my PS3 mainly for FFXIII/Versus, but I want more games as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Download Fat Princess on the PSN store. And for some shooters, try MW2 and BBC2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She probably has those on the 360.
Click to expand...

Oh mmkay.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So when do you guys want to have another Game Night? Can't be today or tomorrow since it's too short notice. I was thinking next Saturday maybe?

April 3 I think.


----------



## VantagE

Could work xD


----------



## ATWA

Tom, you should add a offline games to the list


----------



## ATWA

I pre-ordered ModNation Racers from Best Buy today. There's a limited special pre-order offer for those that don't know. You get a certain mod, the mod's car, and a mystery mod and car:

Pre-order from GameStop: Kratos and his Kart of Chaos
Pre-order from Best Buy (Which I did): Nathan Drake and his Jungle Jeep
Pre-order from Amazon.com: Ratchet with his specialized hover kart

The beta was fun as hell, so I think you all should get this

http://www.modnation.com/index/


----------



## «Jack»

I'm playing far too much Arkham Asylum than should be good for me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Darn, I pre-ordered from Gamestop. :L No Drake for me. I wonder if the PSP pre-orders are the same.


----------



## VantagE

Is the beta still up for it?


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

2 New Games to add for my List Gta 4 and Bioshock 2


----------



## Ricano

I'm still debating whether to get Bioshock 2 or not :T


----------



## Ciaran

I'm getting final fantasy this week!


----------



## fitzy

I got a mic, but I can't use it because I got laringitus (not sure how to spell that).


----------



## ATWA

VantagE: No, it's been down


----------



## Ricano

Add me BF:BC 2 to my list :T


----------



## «Jack»

AWW YEAH TITAN JOKER.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Add Bad Company 2 and GTA 4 to my list. Also, I've been hearing good things about the online on Bioshock 2, is it worth buying?


----------



## Ciaran

Final fantasy XIII is the best. Game. EVAR!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Would anyone do some Special Ops online with me on MW2?


----------



## ATWA

add mag to my list, remove the beta things


----------



## goronking

I was thinking of buying Fat Princess, but is it worth it?


----------



## Robin

*TBT Username:* Wardi96
*PSN Username:* Wardi96
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* Modern Warfare 2, Uncharted 2, Little Big Planet
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* PS3
*Time Zone:* GMT


----------



## Trent the Paladin

goronking said:
			
		

> I was thinking of buying Fat Princess, but is it worth it?


Yeah, it's definitely worth it. I love the chaos.


----------



## Ricano

Anyone hear about this? :L

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=242266


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Anyone hear about this? :L
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=242266


I think I read about that on Kotaku today or yesterday.

Anyone other than me get an email recently inviting you to a LBP Open Beta?


----------



## Deleted User

Is it true that they are making a LBP 2 scheduled for release in 2011?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Charlie Unicorn said:
			
		

> Is it true that they are making a LBP 2 scheduled for release in 2011?


I don't think so, I haven't seen any trusted game site buzzing about it. Plus, I don't see what's wrong with the current one, it's not like people play it for story mode anymore. If there's like my brother, they'll just play online levels.


----------



## VantagE

Add Sacred 2: Fallen Angels to my list Tom.

Just reached Ch. 12 in FFXIII (After a break of playing it) xDD


----------



## Robin

Anyone up for playing a bit of Nazi Zombies later?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I wanna do Special Ops or play some matches online on COD with someone later.


----------



## Robin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I wanna do Special Ops or play some matches online on COD with someone later.


Possibly. It depends. I got Cod 5 yesterday for dirt cheap, so I'll be playing that a lot.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna do Special Ops or play some matches online on COD with someone later.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. It depends. I got Cod 5 yesterday for dirt cheap, so I'll be playing that a lot.
Click to expand...

Ok. I'll tell you when I'm playing, and then you can decide.


----------



## Robin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna do Special Ops or play some matches online on COD with someone later.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. It depends. I got Cod 5 yesterday for dirt cheap, so I'll be playing that a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll tell you when I'm playing, and then you can decide.
Click to expand...

Sure. If not today, we can play some other time?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna do Special Ops or play some matches online on COD with someone later.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. It depends. I got Cod 5 yesterday for dirt cheap, so I'll be playing that a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll tell you when I'm playing, and then you can decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. If not today, we can play some other time?
Click to expand...

Course.


----------



## Marcus

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna do Special Ops or play some matches online on COD with someone later.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly. It depends. I got Cod 5 yesterday for dirt cheap, so I'll be playing that a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. I'll tell you when I'm playing, and then you can decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. If not today, we can play some other time?
Click to expand...

I'll play a bit later Wardi.


----------



## Robin

Marcus said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I'll tell you when I'm playing, and then you can decide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. If not today, we can play some other time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll play a bit later Wardi.
Click to expand...

OK. What games have you got?


----------



## ATWA

LBP platinum is *censored.3.0*ing annoying

The Bunker is the hardest level in that game to ace, I swear


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ATWA said:
			
		

> LBP platinum is *censored.3.0*ing annoying
> 
> The Bunker is the hardest level in that game to ace, I swear


I know what you mean. However, it's probably the most fun to go after. I think I'll get back to trying to get Platinum for it once I Plat Modern Warfare 2 and Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time. 

Anyone here got the Echo Spec Ops missions?


----------



## PaJami

I think I'm going to be getting MAG tomorrow. Any comments on the game?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to be getting MAG tomorrow. Any comments on the game?


Pretty doggone fun honestly. However it takes forever to set it up and install crap, and if you do get it, make sure to pick up the DLC in the PSN store. Just stick within range of your squad, take objectives as a team and you'll do fine. 

I'm in S.V.E.R. by the way. o:


----------



## ATWA

Tom said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to be getting MAG tomorrow. Any comments on the game?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty doggone fun honestly. However it takes forever to set it up and install crap, and if you do get it, make sure to pick up the DLC in the PSN store. Just stick within range of your squad, take objectives as a team and you'll do fine.
> 
> I'm in S.V.E.R. by the way. o:
Click to expand...

Sweet, we can play then. I'm in S.V.E.R as well.

And cornman, the trophies are hard. Just letting you know.


----------



## Robin

Tom said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBP platinum is *censored.3.0*ing annoying
> 
> The Bunker is the hardest level in that game to ace, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. However, it's probably the most fun to go after. I think I'll get back to trying to get Platinum for it once I Plat Modern Warfare 2 and Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time.
> 
> Anyone here got the Echo Spec Ops missions?
Click to expand...

I'll play Echo with you when I earn the stars. But I don't play Spec. Ops much to be honest.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBP platinum is *censored.3.0*ing annoying
> 
> The Bunker is the hardest level in that game to ace, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. However, it's probably the most fun to go after. I think I'll get back to trying to get Platinum for it once I Plat Modern Warfare 2 and Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time.
> 
> Anyone here got the Echo Spec Ops missions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll play Echo with you when I earn the stars. But I don't play Spec. Ops much to be honest.
Click to expand...

Really? They're my favorite part of the game honestly. Single player was a letdown compared to MW1 and online sucks ass half the time. Now that I think about it, I still need to complete Snatch and Grab with someone. *censored.3.0*in Jugs. 

@ATWA: Cool, what level are ya?


----------



## PaJami

Tom said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to be getting MAG tomorrow. Any comments on the game?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty doggone fun honestly. However it takes forever to set it up and install crap, and if you do get it, make sure to pick up the DLC in the PSN store. Just stick within range of your squad, take objectives as a team and you'll do fine.
> 
> I'm in S.V.E.R. by the way. o:
Click to expand...

Sounds good; I'll be sure to get a points card as well. I've also considered joing S.V.E.R


----------



## Robin

Tom said:
			
		

> Wardi96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBP platinum is *censored.3.0*ing annoying
> 
> The Bunker is the hardest level in that game to ace, I swear
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. However, it's probably the most fun to go after. I think I'll get back to trying to get Platinum for it once I Plat Modern Warfare 2 and Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time.
> 
> Anyone here got the Echo Spec Ops missions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll play Echo with you when I earn the stars. But I don't play Spec. Ops much to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? They're my favorite part of the game honestly. Single player was a letdown compared to MW1 and online sucks ass half the time. Now that I think about it, I still need to complete Snatch and Grab with someone. *censored.3.0*in Jugs.
> 
> @ATWA: Cool, what level are ya?
Click to expand...

I just don't play them because I'm online most the time. I prefer Nazi Zombies to Spec. Ops too.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Anyone wanna play the AC130 spec ops mission?


----------



## Robin

I won't be playing anymore today, anyone up for playing Spec Ops and Nazi Zombies tomorrow?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna play the AC130 spec ops mission?


I can do it pretty well on the ground myself. But I doubt you'd want to wait until Friday.


----------



## ATWA

the new uncharted dlc looks pretty awesome, i'm getting it.

http://www.naughtydog.com/site/post/siege_expansion_pack_dlc/


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Tom said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna play the AC130 spec ops mission?
> 
> 
> 
> I can do it pretty well on the ground myself. But I doubt you'd want to wait until Friday.
Click to expand...

I can wait


----------



## PaJami

Alright, I did end up getting MAG today, joined S.V.E.R. and I gotta say, it's pretty epic! Not doing too good as of now, but practice makes perfect, eh?


----------



## ATWA

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Alright, I did end up getting MAG today, joined S.V.E.R. and I gotta say, it's pretty epic! Not doing too good as of now, but practice makes perfect, eh?


Add me!

PSN: QNT3N

I'll probably be on Friday evening/night.

Tom: I'm a lv. 15 Direct Action


----------



## «Jack»

Titan Joker is making me sad inside.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jak said:
			
		

> Titan Joker is making me sad inside.


Really? Only took me two times to try unless you're on Hard. I'd say the trophy before Titan Joker was hard.

I really ought to try for the Platinum on it one day.


----------



## «Jack»

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan Joker is making me sad inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Only took me two times to try unless you're on Hard. I'd say the trophy before Titan Joker was hard.
> 
> I really ought to try for the Platinum on it one day.
Click to expand...

It's on hard. I just really suck at taking guys down quickly, so I can't get him with the Batclaw without a thug punching me from behind.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Anyone up for some MW2 special ops online?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hey Davis, I can play Spec Ops later, just shoot me a message later when you see me on.


----------



## Robin

I'll be doing some special ops tomorrow, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> I'll be doing some special ops tomorrow, if anyone is interested.


If I can I will. Provided my dad doesn't *censored.4.0* and moan again.


----------



## Robin

Anyone for Special ops/Nazi Zombies now?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hey LBP people, if you don't mind, could ya'll add the other account listed under my name? That's my brother's and he threw a big fit about not wanting to play LBP on his account because mine had more items. I told him baaaaaaawwww and to get them through hard work like I did.

Guess who won when he baaaaaaaw'd to the parents. :L  So now I'm playing LBP for him so he'll stop baaaawing and do it his damn self once I get the majority of the items.


----------



## Gnome

Tom said:
			
		

> Hey LBP people, if you don't mind, could ya'll add the other account listed under my name? That's my brother's and he threw a big fit about not wanting to play LBP on his account because mine had more items. I told him baaaaaaawwww and to get them through hard work like I did.
> 
> Guess who won when he baaaaaaaw'd to the parents. :L  So now I'm playing LBP for him so he'll stop baaaawing and do it his damn self once I get the majority of the items.


I'll play. I need a lot of the items too. lol.


----------



## Robin

I need a few people who would often like to pay LBP, and are active. Anyone wanna play sometime?


----------



## Kandis

TBT Username: Kandis
PSN Username: SkittlesPurple
Mic: No
Online Games: Guitar Hero: World Tour, Modern Warfare 2
Time Zone: Pacific


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Guys invite me on MW2 whenever and ill help with any spec ops


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kandis said:
			
		

> TBT Username: Kandis
> PSN Username: SkittlesPurple
> Mic: No
> Online Games: Guitar Hero: World Tour, Modern Warfare 2
> Time Zone: Pacific


Added.

Anyone else here have Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time? I need some tips for the My Blaster Runs Hot Trophy because soon that will be the only trophy standing between me and Platinum.


----------



## ATWA

Add Worms to my lis.


----------



## Marcus

Hey Tom, just got LBP so add that to my list please c:


----------



## VantagE

Tom said:
			
		

> Kandis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT Username: Kandis
> PSN Username: SkittlesPurple
> Mic: No
> Online Games: Guitar Hero: World Tour, Modern Warfare 2
> Time Zone: Pacific
> 
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> Anyone else here have Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time? I need some tips for the My Blaster Runs Hot Trophy because soon that will be the only trophy standing between me and Platinum.
Click to expand...

My girlfriend has that game and brings it over, but I don't really play it so I couldn't help you sorry Tom =/


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marcus said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, just got LBP so add that to my list please c:


Will do.

@VantagE: Ah, alright then. I'll have to convince my brother later on then to do it with me.


----------



## goronking

Can you add Bad Company 2 please.


----------



## VantagE

Hey anyone want to play some Borderlands? I am about to play some, starting from the beginning though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Hey anyone want to play some Borderlands? I am about to play some, starting from the beginning though.


I would, but I'm leaving soon. Maybe if you're still on when I get back?


----------



## VantagE

Tom said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey anyone want to play some Borderlands? I am about to play some, starting from the beginning though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I'm leaving soon. Maybe if you're still on when I get back?
Click to expand...

Umm I may or may not be on later... but we'll see xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey anyone want to play some Borderlands? I am about to play some, starting from the beginning though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I'm leaving soon. Maybe if you're still on when I get back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm I may or may not be on later... but we'll see xD
Click to expand...

Oh, alright. I'll see if I can squeeze some time in before I leave then.


----------



## Robin

Tom, can you add Call of Duty - World at War to my list?


----------



## PaJami

Yay, I got a microphone today! Feel free to add that to the list, Tom.

P.S. You still need to add Uncharted 2 and MAG, if you want to


----------



## Trent the Paladin

All games added.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I bought COD:WAW yesterday, will you add that to my list?


----------



## goronking

Anyone up for some BC2?


----------



## Horus

Xbox = unincluded 

I want to shoot you guize tooo!


----------



## «Jack»

No. Bad combat challenges. Stop making me try and get 50000 points when I obviously can't since you're the only thing between me and Platinum.


----------



## ATWA

Add Bionic Commando Rearmed to my list. 

By the way, I think we should make a "Create Trophy" thread for LBP, where all who need them and their levels to be played and hearted can go to get them from other tbt members


----------



## goronking

ATWA said:
			
		

> Add Bionic Commando Rearmed to my list.
> 
> By the way, I think we should make a "Create Trophy" thread for LBP, where all who need them and their levels to be played and hearted can go to get them from other tbt members


Well make it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jak said:
			
		

> No. Bad combat challenges. Stop making me try and get 50000 points when I obviously can't since you're the only thing between me and Platinum.


Batman: Arkham Asylum?

I still need to get the Platinum for that. :L Should probably playthrough on hard and then do Predator and Combat challenges inbetween.

@ATWA: Adding.


----------



## ATWA

Add GRID as well


----------



## «Jack»

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Bad combat challenges. Stop making me try and get 50000 points when I obviously can't since you're the only thing between me and Platinum.
> 
> 
> 
> Batman: Arkham Asylum?
> 
> I still need to get the Platinum for that. :L Should probably playthrough on hard and then do Predator and Combat challenges inbetween.
> 
> @ATWA: Adding.
Click to expand...

S


----------



## Trent the Paladin

http://www.ps3trophies.org/news-495-Play--Create--Win-.html



> To celebrate the upcoming release of ModNation Racers, we're doing a little contest with the original "Play. Create. Share." game.  The contest...create a level in LittleBigPlanet based on your favorite trophy from any game.  The prize...a free copy of ModNation Racers sent to your home on the release date (May 21 in Europe and May 25 in the US).  Anyone is eligible to participate.  You just have to post your completed level and your PSN ID by 12 PM Pacific Time (7 PM GMT) on May 14.  The levels will be judged by a group of seven staff members.  The winners will be announced on May 20.  First place receives the aforementioned copy of ModNation Racers.  Second prize will receive a $50 (or whatever the equivalent amount is in your currency of choice) PSN card.  Third place will receive a $20 (or your equivalent currency) PSN card.  All three will receive site awards as well (which will be revealed later).  Best of luck to all.



I'd be interested in this if I could make awesome levels for LBP PS3.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Does anyone want to do MW2 Special Ops or play World at War?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to do MW2 Special Ops or play World at War?


How's tomorrow around 2:30pm EST?

Next Week's PSN Update will be on Tuesday!


----------



## ATWA

Tom said:
			
		

> http://www.ps3trophies.org/news-495-Play--Create--Win-.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To celebrate the upcoming release of ModNation Racers, we're doing a little contest with the original "Play. Create. Share." game.  The contest...create a level in LittleBigPlanet based on your favorite trophy from any game.  The prize...a free copy of ModNation Racers sent to your home on the release date (May 21 in Europe and May 25 in the US).  Anyone is eligible to participate.  You just have to post your completed level and your PSN ID by 12 PM Pacific Time (7 PM GMT) on May 14.  The levels will be judged by a group of seven staff members.  The winners will be announced on May 20.  First place receives the aforementioned copy of ModNation Racers.  Second prize will receive a $50 (or whatever the equivalent amount is in your currency of choice) PSN card.  Third place will receive a $20 (or your equivalent currency) PSN card.  All three will receive site awards as well (which will be revealed later).  Best of luck to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be interested in this if I could make awesome levels for LBP PS3.
Click to expand...

May or may not attempt this.


----------



## Ricano

Is Borderlands worth buying? And if it is, is there anyone willing to play online if I do get it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Is Borderlands worth buying? And if it is, is there anyone willing to play online if I do get it?


It's amazing. Kinda slow at first, but if you've got high leveled friends(Like me!) you'll get to the more exciting parts fast. And the DLC is pretty fun too.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

A few new games for my list Bioshock 2 , Guitar hero smash hits , guitar hero Van Halen , Band Hero , and Grand theft auto 4


----------



## Robin

By the way guys, I'm making a Modern Warfare 2 Competitive clan which will take part in Competitive matches against other clans at Gamebattles.com

If you are interested in joining, pm me and I'll arrange a good time for a tryout.


----------



## VantagE

Just bought Borderlands Tom, so you can add that to my list =P


----------



## VantagE

Ricano said:
			
		

> Is Borderlands worth buying? And if it is, is there anyone willing to play online if I do get it?


Yeah it really is worth buying. I just bought after just renting it several times and decided to go ahead and buy it... its an addicting game. If you decide to buy it, I would be willing to play some Borderlands with ya xD


----------



## «Jack»

A bump and a question. I need a new PS3 game. Any suggestions. Unfortunately, it has to be T and under. I already have LBP, inFAMOUS, both Uncharteds, and Batman: Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Blue_Jay

You could get 3D Dot Game Heroes.


----------



## «Jack»

Finally got Platinum for Arkham Asylum. Sewer Bat, Shock and Awe, and Rumble in the Jungle on Extreme took me forever. BUT I DID IT.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS

Can't wait I wanna play Fp next!


----------



## PaJami

Jak said:
			
		

> A bump and a question. I need a new PS3 game. Any suggestions. Unfortunately, it has to be T and under. I already have LBP, inFAMOUS, both Uncharteds, and Batman: Arkham Asylum.


Hm.... Like Silver said, 3D Dot Game Hero looks cool *I don't own it, but I've seen previews of it* Otherwise, MAG is a ton of fun


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jak, hold out til the 23, Mod Nation Racers comes out then.


----------



## Ricano

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak, hold out til the 23, Mod Nation Racers comes out then.


Or he could save his money for LBP2 where you are able to make your own racing game :L


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak, hold out til the 23, Mod Nation Racers comes out then.
> 
> 
> 
> Or he could save his money for LBP2 where you are able to make your own racing game :L
Click to expand...

Winter 2010 is pretty far off.

Also, looking for two or three people to play LBP with me tomorrow/Sunday so I/we can fetch those pesky 3x and 4x items for Story Mode, and preferably DLC 3x and 4x if you've got em.


----------



## VantagE

I preordered ModNation Racers... I am so excited to play it! xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tom sneezed.

Added Red Dead and Fat Princess PSP to my games.

I'm looking for a group of people who plan on playing later today/tomorrow in the followin games:

Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
LittleBigPlanet

For Call of Duty: World at War, I need a group of people to play zombies with me. I'm needing a lot of the zombie trophies so it'd pretty fun to do it with some people here.

For Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, I need someone to do Spec Ops with. Specifically, Snatch and Grab and then Wetwork if I don't Solo it.

For LittleBigPlanet, I need some people who are good at the Temples and Wilderness levels, because I need to collect all the remaining items. After that, we can probably goof around on some community levels or something or I help you, etc. 

Anyone feel like helping?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Tom said:
			
		

> Tom sneezed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a group of people who plan on playing later today/tomorrow in the followin games:
> 
> Call of Duty: World at War
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
> LittleBigPlanet
> 
> For Call of Duty: World at War, I need a group of people to play zombies with me. I'm needing a lot of the zombie trophies so it'd pretty fun to do it with some people here.
> 
> For Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, I need someone to do Spec Ops with. Specifically, Snatch and Grab and then Wetwork if I don't Solo it.
> 
> For LittleBigPlanet, I need some people who are good at the Temples and Wilderness levels, because I need to collect all the remaining items. After that, we can probably goof around on some community levels or something or I help you, etc.
> 
> Anyone feel like helping?


I got all three 


Ill come to zombies Definately  what trophies do you need?

MW2 Ill help with that too

LBP maybe but  im not very good at it


Edit: According to your profile your 5 hours behind me but im alright with that


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom sneezed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a group of people who plan on playing later today/tomorrow in the followin games:
> 
> Call of Duty: World at War
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
> LittleBigPlanet
> 
> For Call of Duty: World at War, I need a group of people to play zombies with me. I'm needing a lot of the zombie trophies so it'd pretty fun to do it with some people here.
> 
> For Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, I need someone to do Spec Ops with. Specifically, Snatch and Grab and then Wetwork if I don't Solo it.
> 
> For LittleBigPlanet, I need some people who are good at the Temples and Wilderness levels, because I need to collect all the remaining items. After that, we can probably goof around on some community levels or something or I help you, etc.
> 
> Anyone feel like helping?
> 
> 
> 
> I got all three
> 
> 
> Ill come to zombies Definately  what trophies do you need?
> 
> MW2 Ill help with that too
> 
> LBP maybe but  im not very good at it
> 
> 
> Edit: According to your profile your 5 hours behind me but im alright with that
Click to expand...

Map Pack 2 Trophies:
It's a Trap
Perk-a-Holic
Fertilizer Man
Deadhead
Big Baller
Soul Survivor

Map Pack 3:
40 Knives
Frequent Flyer
Acquire Waffe Weapons
Pack Addict

Mainly all the Shi No Numa ones.


----------



## Fillfall

Planning to buy ps3 next week. You forgot skate 3 in the online games list.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Planning to buy ps3 next week. You forgot skate 3 in the online games list.


No one has it?


----------



## Fillfall

Im going to buy it xD


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

I want to play with some people later, on COD 4, 5 or 6.


----------



## goronking

Add Red dead redemption to my list please.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> I want to play with some people later, on COD 4, 5 or 6.


If I get on and you're still on, sure.

EDIT: K goron.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Tom said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom sneezed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a group of people who plan on playing later today/tomorrow in the followin games:
> 
> Call of Duty: World at War
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
> LittleBigPlanet
> 
> For Call of Duty: World at War, I need a group of people to play zombies with me. I'm needing a lot of the zombie trophies so it'd pretty fun to do it with some people here.
> 
> For Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, I need someone to do Spec Ops with. Specifically, Snatch and Grab and then Wetwork if I don't Solo it.
> 
> For LittleBigPlanet, I need some people who are good at the Temples and Wilderness levels, because I need to collect all the remaining items. After that, we can probably goof around on some community levels or something or I help you, etc.
> 
> Anyone feel like helping?
> 
> 
> 
> I got all three
> 
> 
> Ill come to zombies Definately  what trophies do you need?
> 
> MW2 Ill help with that too
> 
> LBP maybe but  im not very good at it
> 
> 
> Edit: According to your profile your 5 hours behind me but im alright with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Map Pack 2 Trophies:
> It's a Trap
> Perk-a-Holic
> Fertilizer Man
> Deadhead
> Big Baller
> Soul Survivor
> 
> Map Pack 3:
> 40 Knives
> Frequent Flyer
> Acquire Waffe Weapons
> Pack Addict
> 
> Mainly all the Shi No Numa ones.
Click to expand...

Ok cool i got all map packs


----------



## Lewis

*TBT Username:* Lewis
*PSN Username:* Lew_93
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* 
    PS3

LBP
FIFA 10
GTA EPISODES
Modern Warfare 2
MAG
Uncharted 2
COD 4
Call of Jaurez: BiB
BFBC2

*Time Zone:* GMTV +0


----------



## Riri

VantagE said:
			
		

> I preordered ModNation Racers... I am so excited to play it! xD


Same here. The PS3 demo was amazing in my opinion. I'm addicted to it, and it's only one track. These next two days are gonna take forever. Especially on Tuesday. I'll be going insane at school.


----------



## ATWA

I preordered it from Best Buy

add Killzone 2 to my list


----------



## PaJami

You can add Street Fighter IV to my list of online games.


----------



## Lewis

Riri said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I preordered ModNation Racers... I am so excited to play it! xD
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. The PS3 demo was amazing in my opinion. I'm addicted to it, and it's only one track. These next two days are gonna take forever. Especially on Tuesday. I'll be going insane at school.
Click to expand...

Same here, I'm on the demo non stop.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

http://kotaku.com/5545970/sony-if-it-didnt-work-on-wii-dont-try-it-on-move

Thank god, no carnival games and over done minigames on the PS3!


----------



## VantagE

Have ModNation Racers, add that to my list Tom xD


----------



## goronking

VantagE said:
			
		

> Have ModNation Racers, add that to my list Tom xD


Is it worth getting?


----------



## Lewis

goronking said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have ModNation Racers, add that to my list Tom xD
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth getting?
Click to expand...

From what I've heard the only downside to the game is the slow loading times.


----------



## ATWA

sir, add modnation racers and killzone 2 to my list


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Everything updated.


----------



## VantagE

goronking said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have ModNation Racers, add that to my list Tom xD
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth getting?
Click to expand...

Its soooo worth buying... I don't see myself getting bored with game... ever. And yeah, the only negative thing about the game is the loading time sometimes... but ehh... just a minor thing in my opinion.


----------



## Lewis

Just ordered MNRs!


----------



## Ciaran

Just beat FF 13

;-; what an amazing game!!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Bump? Anyway, looking for someone to play some Special Ops on COD6.


----------



## Lewis

I'm getting back into FIFA10, I think it's because the world cups on.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Bump? Anyway, looking for someone to play some Special Ops on COD6.


Had I seen this earlier, I would have helped(unless we lagged like hell, in which case, that doesn't help anyone). I've got em all done, it was pretty fun.

Got Call of Duty: World at War Platinum trophy today, gonna work on the zombie trophies and get 100%. Then I'll work on Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time. That stupid minigame is annoying.


----------



## VantagE

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Just beat FF 13
> 
> ;-; what an amazing game!!


Some of the bosses are pain the asses to beat though... a few of them at least.


----------



## Tyler.

VantagE said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beat FF 13
> 
> ;-; what an amazing game!!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the bosses are pain the asses to beat though... a few of them at least.
Click to expand...

Some of the bosses were tough and annoying. I had trouble with Barthandelus or whatever his name is at the end of chapter 11. That boss at the end of chapter 12 was also a *censored.4.0*. I'm not sure about everyone else, but it was probably one of the harder FF's in my opinion.


----------



## VantagE

Tyler. said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just beat FF 13
> 
> ;-; what an amazing game!!
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the bosses are pain the asses to beat though... a few of them at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some of the bosses were tough and annoying. I had trouble with Barthandelus or whatever his name is at the end of chapter 11. That boss at the end of chapter 12 was also a *censored.4.0*. I'm not sure about everyone else, but it was probably one of the harder FF's in my opinion.
Click to expand...

Yeah because of him casting Doom on me and having to scramble to switch between an all out attack and a defensive strategies like a mad man... I barely beat him... Took me several tries, it was annoying.


----------



## ATWA

Add Joe Danger to my list.

By the way, I got my account suspended on PSN, lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ATWA said:
			
		

> Add Joe Danger to my list.
> 
> By the way, I got my account suspended on PSN, lol


That's almost impossible to do... What'd you do?


----------



## Tyler.

I just got a PSP. My PSN for it is the same as my PS3. I got Dissidia Final Fantasy with it so you can add that to the online game list.


----------



## ATWA

Tom said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Joe Danger to my list.
> 
> By the way, I got my account suspended on PSN, lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost impossible to do... What'd you do?
Click to expand...

I cheated on ModNation Racer's "Hot Lap Mode" by jumping over the fence to the other side of the track for a 13 second lap time, and I was #1 on the leaderboards and someone must've reported me. I called them, it was a 48-hour suspension, so I should be back online tomorrow


----------



## Lewis

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Joe Danger to my list.
> 
> By the way, I got my account suspended on PSN, lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost impossible to do... What'd you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cheated on ModNation Racer's "Hot Lap Mode" by jumping over the fence to the other side of the track for a 13 second lap time, and I was #1 on the leaderboards and someone must've reported me. I called them, it was a 48-hour suspension, so I should be back online tomorrow
Click to expand...

Lol sly


----------



## PaJami

I know this really doesn't have anything to do with online play or whatnot, but since we're all PS3 players here what are your opinions on Move? I think it looks kind of cool, and I'll probably end up getting it : D


----------



## VantagE

Jami said:
			
		

> I know this really doesn't have anything to do with online play or whatnot, but since we're all PS3 players here what are your opinions on Move? I think it looks kind of cool, and I'll probably end up getting it : D


It looks to me as though it's motion controls might be a little smoother then the Wiimote's, but idk how long that will last. Yeah it's kinda cool, but at the same time I think it was a stupid move on Sony's part, at least for now I think it is, because its nothing I have not seen pretty much a copy off of Nintendo. I think Kinect was a cooler and better idea then the Move, even though I really really don't like Microsoft or the 360.


----------



## Ricano

VantagE said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this really doesn't have anything to do with online play or whatnot, but since we're all PS3 players here what are your opinions on Move? I think it looks kind of cool, and I'll probably end up getting it : D
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me as though it's motion controls might be a little smoother then the Wiimote's, but idk how long that will last. Yeah it's kinda cool, but at the same time I think it was a stupid move on Sony's part, at least for now I think it is, because its nothing I have not seen pretty much a copy off of Nintendo. I think Kinect was a cooler and better idea then the Move, even though I really really don't like Microsoft or the 360.
Click to expand...

Remember that they aren't the finished products..


----------



## Trent the Paladin

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Playstation Plus Stuff 1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





GODCHILD1020 said:


> *This is a ]
> 
> PlayStation Plus; Check Out What It*


----------



## Marcus

Hey Tom add Red Dead Redemption to my list please.


----------



## Ricano

Tom said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Playstation Plus Stuff 1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GODCHILD1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a ]
> 
> PlayStation Plus; Check Out What It*
Click to expand...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

List updated.

And Jami, I think Move will be pretty cool, especially that Sorcery game.


----------



## PaJami

Tom said:
			
		

> List updated.
> 
> And Jami, I think Move will be pretty cool, especially that Sorcery game.


Yes, I saw that on E3. It looks really cool!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/A-FdIj9sAUA&autoplay=1'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/A-FdIj9sAUA&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-FdIj9sAUA

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ricano

Tom said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/A-FdIj9sAUA&autoplay=1'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/A-FdIj9sAUA&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-FdIj9sAUA
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Did that say "Now Available"? >8D
About time they added some new stuffs.


----------



## ATWA

Add Fat Princess to my list.. thanks Dmon :3


----------



## PaJami

Tom said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/A-FdIj9sAUA&autoplay=1'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/A-FdIj9sAUA&autoplay=1' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-FdIj9sAUA
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


So this was just shown at E3? It'll be an add-on coming soon? Or is this a game itself?


----------



## PaJami

Also, I just got myself a PSP 2000. Do I have to make a new PSN account for it?


----------



## Ciaran

I have to download playstation plus from the store...

They need to add the cards like xbox live has that you can buy in shops.

And I already have LBP so...

And also, I need to know what games Im getting free...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jami said:
			
		

> Also, I just got myself a PSP 2000. Do I have to make a new PSN account for it?


Nope, you can use the one on PS3.

@Ciaran: Don't they? I know in the US they do.


----------



## Ciaran

Tom said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I just got myself a PSP 2000. Do I have to make a new PSN account for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you can use the one on PS3.
> 
> @Ciaran: Don't they? I know in the US they do.
Click to expand...

Im going to the shops on sunday, ill look then.


----------



## VantagE

Anyone else doing the Medal Of Honor Beta?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Anyone else doing the Medal Of Honor Beta?


I am. It hasn't downloaded completely though, so whenever it does I'll be jumping in.


----------



## PaJami

Well, I just figured out my PSP won't charge.... I'm either going to have to get a new system or a new charger. Stinks because I was just at Gamestop an hour ago, but I didn't know the charger didn't work .-. Oh well.


----------



## Ciaran

Modnation racers.

Yay or nay?


----------



## PaJami

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Modnation racers.
> 
> Yay or nay?


Yay. I own it and it's really fun. A ton of customization, many places to race at, and great online. Only problem? The AI is rather hard and there's no difficulties to choose from.


----------



## Ciaran

Jami said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modnation racers.
> 
> Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I own it and it's really fun. A ton of customization, many places to race at, and great online. Only problem? The AI is rather hard and there's no difficulties to choose from.
Click to expand...

Is it easy to get good results from the character and kart creation??

And do you have to spend ages unlocking everything


----------



## PaJami

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modnation racers.
> 
> Yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I own it and it's really fun. A ton of customization, many places to race at, and great online. Only problem? The AI is rather hard and there's no difficulties to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it easy to get good results from the character and kart creation??
> 
> And do you have to spend ages unlocking everything
Click to expand...


----------



## VantagE

Tom said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else doing the Medal Of Honor Beta?
> 
> 
> 
> I am. It hasn't downloaded completely though, so whenever it does I'll be jumping in.
Click to expand...

What do you think so far?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else doing the Medal Of Honor Beta?
> 
> 
> 
> I am. It hasn't downloaded completely though, so whenever it does I'll be jumping in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think so far?
Click to expand...

I was at the beach the whole day, hoping to jump in tomorrow. :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tom said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else doing the Medal Of Honor Beta?
> 
> 
> 
> I am. It hasn't downloaded completely though, so whenever it does I'll be jumping in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was at the beach the whole day, hoping to jump in tomorrow. :/
Click to expand...

Played Beta today.

Gotta say, it's pretty cool right now. I wish there were more maps to play on though. Just one map per playmode is pretty boring. I only have one problem, and that's with the friggin knife. I'll be spraying bullets into an opponent and suddenly, I'll pull out my knife giving the guy I shot at enough time to put some more in. Really pisses me off. That and I shot several guys like a thousand times and they didn't die. Oh and there's this weird lag. I guess they weren't ready for the many people playing. 

Oh and it crashed often.


----------



## goronking

Where do i get the Medal of Honor beta?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

goronking said:
			
		

> Where do i get the Medal of Honor beta?


If you've got Battlefield: Bad Company 2, you can get into the closed beta right now with your VIP code on the MoH website. Other wise, you'll need to wait a few more days when it goes open Beta.


----------



## PaJami

So I finally got my PSP working. The problem was that the charger was broken. I also picked up a few games yesterday for PSP and PS3. I know Skate 3 has online, and that's for PS3, so feel free to add that. Half Minute Hero, Patapon 1, and Secret Agent Clank are the PSP games I own so far, but I don't think they have online.


----------



## VantagE

Tom said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was at the beach the whole day, hoping to jump in tomorrow. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Played Beta today.
> 
> Gotta say, it's pretty cool right now. I wish there were more maps to play on though. Just one map per playmode is pretty boring. I only have one problem, and that's with the friggin knife. I'll be spraying bullets into an opponent and suddenly, I'll pull out my knife giving the guy I shot at enough time to put some more in. Really pisses me off. That and I shot several guys like a thousand times and they didn't die. Oh and there's this weird lag. I guess they weren't ready for the many people playing.
> 
> Oh and it crashed often.
Click to expand...

Yeah I have to agree that the knifing is a little off, I was right next to an enemy and I knifed and he didn't die... which was annoying. Also the bullet detection is "hit-n-miss" in my opinion, I hope they fix that. It seems they are slowly but surly fixing the random freezes. There is also some graphic rendering problems but those are not huge problems, my only big issue is the bullet detection and the freezing. But its a BETA, not a demo, so I expect this sort of thing.

I am enjoying it a lot though.

Oh also they need to have a system to better balance the teams, I have been on a team that was about 4 people, and there were 10 on the other team, that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the beach the whole day, hoping to jump in tomorrow. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Played Beta today.
> 
> Gotta say, it's pretty cool right now. I wish there were more maps to play on though. Just one map per playmode is pretty boring. I only have one problem, and that's with the friggin knife. I'll be spraying bullets into an opponent and suddenly, I'll pull out my knife giving the guy I shot at enough time to put some more in. Really pisses me off. That and I shot several guys like a thousand times and they didn't die. Oh and there's this weird lag. I guess they weren't ready for the many people playing.
> 
> Oh and it crashed often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have to agree that the knifing is a little off, I was right next to an enemy and I knifed and he didn't die... which was annoying. Also the bullet detection is "hit-n-miss" in my opinion, I hope they fix that. It seems they are slowly but surly fixing the random freezes. There is also some graphic rendering problems but those are not huge problems, my only big issue is the bullet detection and the freezing. But its a BETA, not a demo, so I expect this sort of thing.
> 
> I am enjoying it a lot though.
> 
> Oh also they need to have a system to better balance the teams, I have been on a team that was about 4 people, and there were 10 on the other team, that needs to be fixed.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that could be improved. But you're right, at least it's Beta.


Got my fifth Platinum today, Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time. Not sure what exactly I should work on next. Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Batman: Arkham Asylum, or LittleBigPlanet? All three is going to take a huge amount of time, especially LBP. 

Speaking of LBP, I could use some hearts on me as a creator and the only level I've got out now. Along with a run through or two of said level.


----------



## VantagE

Tom said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Played Beta today.
> 
> Gotta say, it's pretty cool right now. I wish there were more maps to play on though. Just one map per playmode is pretty boring. I only have one problem, and that's with the friggin knife. I'll be spraying bullets into an opponent and suddenly, I'll pull out my knife giving the guy I shot at enough time to put some more in. Really pisses me off. That and I shot several guys like a thousand times and they didn't die. Oh and there's this weird lag. I guess they weren't ready for the many people playing.
> 
> Oh and it crashed often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have to agree that the knifing is a little off, I was right next to an enemy and I knifed and he didn't die... which was annoying. Also the bullet detection is "hit-n-miss" in my opinion, I hope they fix that. It seems they are slowly but surly fixing the random freezes. There is also some graphic rendering problems but those are not huge problems, my only big issue is the bullet detection and the freezing. But its a BETA, not a demo, so I expect this sort of thing.
> 
> I am enjoying it a lot though.
> 
> Oh also they need to have a system to better balance the teams, I have been on a team that was about 4 people, and there were 10 on the other team, that needs to be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that could be improved. But you're right, at least it's Beta.
> 
> 
> Got my fifth Platinum today, Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time. Not sure what exactly I should work on next. Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Batman: Arkham Asylum, or LittleBigPlanet? All three is going to take a huge amount of time, especially LBP.
> 
> Speaking of LBP, I could use some hearts on me as a creator and the only level I've got out now. Along with a run through or two of said level.
Click to expand...

Don't you have ModNation Racers? I need someone to go download some of my tracks...

Edit: Oh and I just had several good batches of rounds on the MOH BETA... I am really enjoying it, another issue I noticed is sometimes when you are killed, it doesn't always tell you who and what killed you...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have to agree that the knifing is a little off, I was right next to an enemy and I knifed and he didn't die... which was annoying. Also the bullet detection is "hit-n-miss" in my opinion, I hope they fix that. It seems they are slowly but surly fixing the random freezes. There is also some graphic rendering problems but those are not huge problems, my only big issue is the bullet detection and the freezing. But its a BETA, not a demo, so I expect this sort of thing.
> 
> I am enjoying it a lot though.
> 
> Oh also they need to have a system to better balance the teams, I have been on a team that was about 4 people, and there were 10 on the other team, that needs to be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that could be improved. But you're right, at least it's Beta.
> 
> 
> Got my fifth Platinum today, Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time. Not sure what exactly I should work on next. Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Batman: Arkham Asylum, or LittleBigPlanet? All three is going to take a huge amount of time, especially LBP.
> 
> Speaking of LBP, I could use some hearts on me as a creator and the only level I've got out now. Along with a run through or two of said level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you have ModNation Racers? I need someone to go download some of my tracks...
> 
> Edit: Oh and I just had several good batches of rounds on the MOH BETA... I am really enjoying it, another issue I noticed is sometimes when you are killed, it doesn't always tell you who and what killed you...
Click to expand...

Oh right, I need to do that. >.<


----------



## Lewis

I still haven't got my beta code for pre-ordering it.. Is there different beta opening dates depending on your country?


----------



## goronking

I'm getting modnation tomorrow


----------



## «Jack»

I made a Mudkip in 3D Dot Game Heroes. I have never been so proud and embarrassed at the same time.


----------



## SockHead

I'm getting a PS3 in two weeks. Which game should I get? (Besides Modnation, I'm getting that one)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> I'm getting a PS3 in two weeks. Which game should I get? (Besides Modnation, I'm getting that one)


LittleBigPlanet
Uncharted 1&2
God of War (Collection/3)
inFamous
MAG
Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction/Quest for Booty/A Crack in Time

Just a few off the top of my head. There's plenty more.


----------



## Lewis

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> I'm getting a PS3 in two weeks. Which game should I get? (Besides Modnation, I'm getting that one)


Battlefield Bad Company 2, it's better than MW2.


----------



## VantagE

Lewis said:
			
		

> I still haven't got my beta code for pre-ordering it.. Is there different beta opening dates depending on your country?


Uhh there were only a limited supply to the first few who preordered them, at least at GameStop...

Also, I found BC2 very boring... so its a matter of opinion on which is better.

Edit: TOOOMMMM!! I need YOUUU!! Or someone else who has ModNation, to download some of my tracks pleeeeaaaassseeee!! And thank you.... xD


----------



## PaJami

Just wondering, does anyone know any good, cheap "minis" on the PSP that are fun?


----------



## Ricano

Who's getting the Fat Princess DLC tomorrow? :0


----------



## PaJami

Ricano said:
			
		

> Who's getting the Fat Princess DLC tomorrow? :0


It comes out tomorrow? In that case, I'm getting it for sure!


----------



## Ricano

Jami said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's getting the Fat Princess DLC tomorrow? :0
> 
> 
> 
> It comes out tomorrow? In that case, I'm getting it for sure!
Click to expand...

Yup. Hopefully, it'll get more people back into it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Who's getting the Fat Princess DLC tomorrow? :0


If I can get some money, for sure.


----------



## PaJami

Also, I've got a question. If I were to buy a points card, could I use the points on the PS3 and PSP? Or does the card go strictly to one system?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jami said:
			
		

> Also, I've got a question. If I were to buy a points card, could I use the points on the PS3 and PSP? Or does the card go strictly to one system?


You can use them on both.


----------



## ponkie

*TBT Username:* ponkie
*PSN Username:* i_am_ponkie
*Mic:* Yup
*Online Games:* Uncharted 2, LBP, ModNation Racers, Fat Princess
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* Both
*Time Zone:* CST


----------



## Say Whaaaaa

TBT Username: Say Whaaaaa
PSN Username: Bloody-Penguin28
Mic: Sure
Online Games: LBP Fat princess TF2
PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: Both
Time Zone: EST


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> TBT Username: Say Whaaaaa
> PSN Username: Bloody-Penguin28
> Mic: Sure
> Online Games: LBP Fat princess TF2
> PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: Both
> Time Zone: EST


.. Really TF2 on a console?


----------



## Say Whaaaaa

Tragic


----------



## Tyler.

@ Say Whaaaaa 

Hmmm. Do you happen to know This member? Because you all have the same PSN.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> TBT Username: Say Whaaaaa
> PSN Username: Bloody-Penguin28
> Mic: Sure
> Online Games: LBP Fat princess TF2
> PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: Both
> Time Zone: EST


:L

No.



So I got a money card today, got Playstation Plus (12 month). Just have to wait until I get some more money for FP and LBP DLC.


----------



## 8bit

TBT Username: Anonymous
PSN Username: MarlonXD
Mic: No
Online Games: MGS PO+
Time Zone: PDT
Systems: PSP


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> TBT Username: Anonymous
> PSN Username: Marlonhax
> Mic: No
> Online Games: MGS PO+
> Time Zone: PDT
> Systems: PSP


Upcoming name change? I'll add you anyways.


----------



## Ciaran

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> TBT Username: Anonymous
> PSN Username: Marlonhax
> Mic: No
> Online Games: MGS PO+
> Time Zone: PDT
> Systems: PSP


No, Marlon88, your username is not anonymous.


----------



## Gnome

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> TBT Username: Anonymous
> PSN Username: Marlonhax
> Mic: No
> Online Games: MGS PO+
> Time Zone: PDT
> Systems: PSP


ANON IS LEEGHUN

XD LOL /b/ So RANDUMB


----------



## Ciaran

Gnome said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT Username: Anonymous
> PSN Username: Marlonhax
> Mic: No
> Online Games: MGS PO+
> Time Zone: PDT
> Systems: PSP
> 
> 
> 
> ANON IS LEEGHUN
> 
> XD LOL /b/ So RANDUMB
Click to expand...

LOL UR DOIN IT RONG ITS WANDOMB!!

LOL ANONIMUS YOUKNIGHT!!


----------



## VantagE

Got Playstation Plus and the new Fat Princess DLC... both AWESOME! Ninja's or so better then Pirates btw... xD


----------



## Lewis

Tom said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT Username: Say Whaaaaa
> PSN Username: Bloody-Penguin28
> Mic: Sure
> Online Games: LBP Fat princess TF2
> PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: Both
> Time Zone: EST
> 
> 
> 
> :L
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got a money card today, got Playstation Plus (12 month). Just have to wait until I get some more money for FP and LBP DLC.
Click to expand...

How much did 12 months cost?

Don't you have to be 18 to buy PS+ anyway?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lewis said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT Username: Say Whaaaaa
> PSN Username: Bloody-Penguin28
> Mic: Sure
> Online Games: LBP Fat princess TF2
> PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: Both
> Time Zone: EST
> 
> 
> 
> :L
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got a money card today, got Playstation Plus (12 month). Just have to wait until I get some more money for FP and LBP DLC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much did 12 months cost?
> 
> Don't you have to be 18 to buy PS+ anyway?
Click to expand...

12 month is $50, with like 3 free extra months thrown in.

Maybe? I lied about my age, I don't care. :/


----------



## Lewis

Tom said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT Username: Say Whaaaaa
> PSN Username: Bloody-Penguin28
> Mic: Sure
> Online Games: LBP Fat princess TF2
> PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: Both
> Time Zone: EST
> 
> 
> 
> :L
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> So I got a money card today, got Playstation Plus (12 month). Just have to wait until I get some more money for FP and LBP DLC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much did 12 months cost?
> 
> Don't you have to be 18 to buy PS+ anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 month is $50, with like 3 free extra months thrown in.
> 
> Maybe? I lied about my age, I don't care. :/
Click to expand...

Oh right, I thought you had to prove your age  :r 
    I'll be getting this when I get a few quid then.


----------



## Lewis

Anyone want to squad up on BFBC2?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lewis said:
			
		

> Anyone want to squad up on BFBC2?


If you're playing today/tomorrow (5th), sure. Game kicks ass.


----------



## 8bit

Why aren't I on the list?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> Why aren't I on the list?


I thought I added you?

Must have forgotten to do so by accident, sorry. 

EDIT: Updated now.


----------



## goronking

Add Transformers War for Cybertron to my list please.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Added.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Today's PSN Update</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> PlayStation Plus

Qore Episode 26 (July Single episode Free to PlayStation Plus subscribers)
File Size: 1.74 GB

Field Runners (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
File size: 29 MB

MAG Raven Character Avatar (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
File size: 106 KB

MAG SVER Character Avatar (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
File size: 109 KB

MAG Valor Character Avatar (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
File size: 112 KB

King Zumo Theme (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
File size: 5.88 MB

Super Stardust HD Sale
Super Stardust HD (PlayStation Plus price $5.00, original price $9.99)
Super Stardust HD Team add-on Pack (PlayStation Plus price $2.50, original price $4.99)
Super Stardust HD Solo add-on Pack (PlayStation Plus price $2.50, original price $4.99)

TikGames/Creat Studios PlayStation Plus Sale
Hamsterball (PlayStation Plus price $3.99, original price $9.99)
Updates

Hamsterball


----------



## PaJami

Tom said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Today's PSN Update</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> PlayStation Plus
> 
> Qore Episode 26 (July Single episode Free to PlayStation Plus subscribers)
> File Size: 1.74 GB
> 
> Field Runners (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 29 MB
> 
> MAG Raven Character Avatar (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 106 KB
> 
> MAG SVER Character Avatar (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 109 KB
> 
> MAG Valor Character Avatar (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 112 KB
> 
> King Zumo Theme (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 5.88 MB
> 
> Super Stardust HD Sale
> Super Stardust HD (PlayStation Plus price $5.00, original price $9.99)
> Super Stardust HD Team add-on Pack (PlayStation Plus price $2.50, original price $4.99)
> Super Stardust HD Solo add-on Pack (PlayStation Plus price $2.50, original price $4.99)
> 
> TikGames/Creat Studios PlayStation Plus Sale
> Hamsterball (PlayStation Plus price $3.99, original price $9.99)
> Updates
> 
> Hamsterball


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jami said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Today's PSN Update</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> PlayStation Plus
> 
> Qore Episode 26 (July Single episode Free to PlayStation Plus subscribers)
> File Size: 1.74 GB
> 
> Field Runners (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 29 MB
> 
> MAG Raven Character Avatar (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 106 KB
> 
> MAG SVER Character Avatar (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 109 KB
> 
> MAG Valor Character Avatar (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 112 KB
> 
> King Zumo Theme (Free to PlayStation Plus Subscribers)
> File size: 5.88 MB
> 
> Super Stardust HD Sale
> Super Stardust HD (PlayStation Plus price $5.00, original price $9.99)
> Super Stardust HD Team add-on Pack (PlayStation Plus price $2.50, original price $4.99)
> Super Stardust HD Solo add-on Pack (PlayStation Plus price $2.50, original price $4.99)
> 
> TikGames/Creat Studios PlayStation Plus Sale
> Hamsterball (PlayStation Plus price $3.99, original price $9.99)
> Updates
> 
> Hamsterball
Click to expand...


----------



## Ricano

You know what would be good? Uncharted 2 on game night.


----------



## PaJami

Ricano said:
			
		

> You know what would be good? Uncharted 2 on game night.


Uncharted 2 and Fat Princess would be my top two choices. Maybe MAG, but I don't think too many people have it. Also, Tom, just a suggestion. Since Fat Princess has the new Fat Roles expansion, maybe you could put a * or something be the people who have it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jami said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would be good? Uncharted 2 on game night.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncharted 2 and Fat Princess would be my top two choices. Maybe MAG, but I don't think too many people have it. Also, Tom, just a suggestion. Since Fat Princess has the new Fat Roles expansion, maybe you could put a * or something be the people who have it?
Click to expand...

I'll think about it. With so many different games having so many things of DLC, it all depends. I'll think of some way to work with it.

@Ricano: I agree, Uncharted 2 would be an awesome game night game.


----------



## VantagE

I might be all for the Fat Princess game... xD


----------



## Psychonaut

the fat princess demo = kickass.

I don't have a psn that I use, though.  just that one I had for the demo.

damn good times.


----------



## Lewis

Tom said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to squad up on BFBC2?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're playing today/tomorrow (5th), sure. Game kicks ass.
Click to expand...

I found it funny when you just jumped of 'C' with no parachute  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lewis said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to squad up on BFBC2?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're playing today/tomorrow (5th), sure. Game kicks ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found it funny when you just jumped of 'C' with no parachute  :gyroidsideways:
Click to expand...

Yeaaah, still learning the ropes in the game if you couldn't tell. o:


----------



## ATWA

Add Lead and Gold: Gangs of the Wild West to my list


----------



## VantagE

Hey Tom, add Battlefield 1943 to my list, just downloaded it xD


----------



## Lewis

Can't wait for AC: Brotherhood !


----------



## PaJami

Let me rephrase my question. If my PSP account is the subaccount of a master account on my PS3 system, then does it draw money from my PS3 master account's wallet? Like if I have 20 dollars on the master account on the PS3 and bought a game on the PSP, would I be able to?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jami said:
			
		

> Let me rephrase my question. If my PSP account is the subaccount of a master account on my PS3 system, then does it draw money from my PS3 master account's wallet? Like if I have 20 dollars on the master account on the PS3 and bought a game on the PSP, would I be able to?


wat

Just log onto the PSN using your PS3 account and then buy the game. Easy as pie.


----------



## PaJami

Tom said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me rephrase my question. If my PSP account is the subaccount of a master account on my PS3 system, then does it draw money from my PS3 master account's wallet? Like if I have 20 dollars on the master account on the PS3 and bought a game on the PSP, would I be able to?
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> Just log onto the PSN using your PS3 account and then buy the game. Easy as pie.
Click to expand...

Yeah I got it. The game wasn't on the PS3, so I didn't know if my PSP account shared my PS3's wallet. But I guess it does, so no problem


----------



## Ricano

Tom, add Borderlands to my list. :L


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tom, add Borderlands to my list. :L









Hmm, I do need to update this list. 

whoops,.


----------



## Ricano

Tom said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, add Borderlands to my list. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I do need to update this list.
> 
> whoops,.
Click to expand...

XD
I need some help though. It's confusing. It's like they expect you to understand all of it right off the bat.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom, add Borderlands to my list. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I do need to update this list.
> 
> whoops,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> I need some help though. It's confusing. It's like they expect you to understand all of it right off the bat.
Click to expand...

Wish I could, but I'm stuck miles away from it right now. I just ran around shooting things until it started making sense.


----------



## Nightray

Here's mine.
TBT Username: Nightray
PSN Username: Greasycavetroll (Brother's account, I did not pick the name)
Mic: No
Online Games: Modern Warfare 2, Battlefield: Bad company 2, Little Big Planet, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Grand Theft Auto 4.
Time Zone: GMT -5


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Add Red Dead Redemption and Naughty Bear to mah list please Tom :3


----------



## Schnookumnookum

Is there ever going to be an Uncharted 3?


----------



## «Jack»

Schnookumnookum said:
			
		

> Is there ever going to be an Uncharted 3?


They've announced that it will be made, but there's no release date yet.


----------



## MitchL21

*TBT Username:*MitchL21
*PSN Username:*ViiKES28
*Mic:*i dont talk to randoms but if you become good friends ill talk
*Online Games:*CoD mw2, Uncharted 2, Bad Company 2
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:*ps3
*Time Zone:*central (united states)
other stuff: I mainly play MW2 but if you want a friend to play bc2 or uc2 sure ill play


----------



## PaJami

I haven't given you an updated list of my games for awhile. My newest online games are: Transformers: War for Cybertron; FIFA Soccer 10; ModNation Racers; and Skate 3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Updating now. If you have something that hasn't been added yet, post it now. That way it won't be weeks before I update it again and stuff.

Oh and I might be adding people that have games in common with me if I haven't added you already.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> tbt name- Metal_Sonic007
> Psn name- The_animal1428
> mic- yes but really use it not that often
> online games- ultimate alliance 2, mlb 09, quantum of solace 007, smackdown vs. raw 2010, lbp ghostbusters, fat princess, re5, diner dash, and pain.
> time zone- central


Can you change my id to Dr_Tails I had to start over when i got a new ps3 and add uncharted 2 naughty bear modnation racer and war for cybertron to my list


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> Metal_Sonic007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tbt name- Metal_Sonic007
> Psn name- The_animal1428
> mic- yes but really use it not that often
> online games- ultimate alliance 2, mlb 09, quantum of solace 007, smackdown vs. raw 2010, lbp ghostbusters, fat princess, re5, diner dash, and pain.
> time zone- central
> 
> 
> 
> Can you change my id to Dr_Tails I had to start over when i got a new ps3 and add uncharted 2 naughty bear modnation racer and war for cybertron to my list
Click to expand...

Will do. Explains why I haven't seen you on.

You do know you can still use "The_animal1428" though right?

List updated finally.


----------



## Ricano

Anyone going to try the Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood beta? You have to pre-order at gamestop and it's starting sometime in September.
Article here: http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2010/08/05/assassins-creed-mp-beta-ps3-preorder.aspx


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Anyone going to try the Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood beta? You have to pre-order at gamestop and it's starting sometime in September.
> Article here: http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2010/08/05/assassins-creed-mp-beta-ps3-preorder.aspx


I might, don't think so though. I still need to finish the first two so at this point, it would be useless for me to pickup the third.


----------



## VantagE

I would love to, but I probably won't because lack of money. Plus I already preorderd  two games already. (Totally paid off)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Borderlands. ;-; Stupid Marcus, stupid Armory Assault, stupid DLC. You hurt me so. /weird

So uhh... BUMP. Anyone get the Scott Pilgrim game? Thinking about getting that after I've caught up on my LBP DLC or debating whether or not I should save enough money for the 4th Borderlands DLC.


----------



## Psychonaut

Tom said:
			
		

> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Borderlands. ;-; Stupid Marcus, stupid Armory Assault, stupid DLC. You hurt me so. /weird
> 
> So uhh... BUMP. Anyone get the Scott Pilgrim game? Thinking about getting that after I've caught up on my LBP DLC or debating whether or not I should save enough money for the 4th Borderlands DLC.


the demo is very fun.

if I wasn't such a cheap-ass, I'd probably buy it.

if only it had internet matchmaking. ;-;


----------



## Ricano

Tom said:
			
		

> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Borderlands. ;-; Stupid Marcus, stupid Armory Assault, stupid DLC. You hurt me so. /weird
> 
> So uhh... BUMP. Anyone get the Scott Pilgrim game? Thinking about getting that after I've caught up on my LBP DLC or debating whether or not I should save enough money for the 4th Borderlands DLC.


Need help? :L

I'll let you download it, if you want...?
It's pretty good.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Borderlands. ;-; Stupid Marcus, stupid Armory Assault, stupid DLC. You hurt me so. /weird
> 
> So uhh... BUMP. Anyone get the Scott Pilgrim game? Thinking about getting that after I've caught up on my LBP DLC or debating whether or not I should save enough money for the 4th Borderlands DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Need help? :L
> 
> I'll let you download it, if you want...?
> It's pretty good.
Click to expand...

o: You have the DLC?

As much as I'd like to, I'd rather pay. Lord knows I only need more guilt on my shoulders(I'm sorry Japanese Video Game Soundtrack Musicians! D: ).


----------



## Ricano

Tom said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Borderlands. ;-; Stupid Marcus, stupid Armory Assault, stupid DLC. You hurt me so. /weird
> 
> So uhh... BUMP. Anyone get the Scott Pilgrim game? Thinking about getting that after I've caught up on my LBP DLC or debating whether or not I should save enough money for the 4th Borderlands DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Need help? :L
> 
> I'll let you download it, if you want...?
> It's pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o: You have the DLC?
> 
> As much as I'd like to, I'd rather pay. Lord knows I only need more guilt on my shoulders(I'm sorry Japanese Video Game Soundtrack Musicians! D: ).
Click to expand...

Qnt3n let me DL it :>


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Borderlands. ;-; Stupid Marcus, stupid Armory Assault, stupid DLC. You hurt me so. /weird
> 
> So uhh... BUMP. Anyone get the Scott Pilgrim game? Thinking about getting that after I've caught up on my LBP DLC or debating whether or not I should save enough money for the 4th Borderlands DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Need help? :L
> 
> I'll let you download it, if you want...?
> It's pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o: You have the DLC?
> 
> As much as I'd like to, I'd rather pay. Lord knows I only need more guilt on my shoulders(I'm sorry Japanese Video Game Soundtrack Musicians! D: ).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Qnt3n let me DL it :>
Click to expand...

Oh cool. Yeah, I need some help. I messed up on the Armory Assault earlier when playing Split Screen with my brother(1st Playthrough) so we were effectively unable to finish the mission.


----------



## Ricano

Tom said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> o: You have the DLC?
> 
> As much as I'd like to, I'd rather pay. Lord knows I only need more guilt on my shoulders(I'm sorry Japanese Video Game Soundtrack Musicians! D: ).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Qnt3n let me DL it :>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool. Yeah, I need some help. I messed up on the Armory Assault earlier when playing Split Screen with my brother(1st Playthrough) so we were effectively unable to finish the mission.
Click to expand...

I can help tomorrow if you go on.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Qnt3n let me DL it :>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh cool. Yeah, I need some help. I messed up on the Armory Assault earlier when playing Split Screen with my brother(1st Playthrough) so we were effectively unable to finish the mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can help tomorrow if you go on.
Click to expand...

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## 8bit

Who wants to play MGSPO


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> Who wants to play MGSPO


Out of curiosity, does it do Online Co-Op? I've got it, but I've yet to mess with the online functions other than take a peek at the tutorials. 

That and that damn Hind.


----------



## Ciaran

Add modnation racers to my list please :3

Shizz is soooo awesum.


----------



## PaJami

We need to have another game night sometime xD This thread seems to be nothing but updates recently.
Speaking of updates, add MLB 10: The Show to my list please


----------



## Lewis

FIFA11, yeah!


----------



## Silverstorms

*TBT Username:* Silverstorms
*PSN Username:* SilverStorms
*Mic:* Yes
*Online Games:* Modnation Racers, Fat Princess, Blazblue: Calamity Trigger
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* PS3
*Time Zone:* GMT+0


----------



## PaJami

New update: Add Soul Calibur 4 to my list please xD


----------



## Sakurachan

*TBT Username:* Sakurachan
*PSN Username:* inuyasha_demon
*Mic:* no
*Online Games:* Red Dead Redemption, UFC Undisputed 2010, Little Big Planet
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* PS3
*Time Zone:* CST


----------



## VantagE

Anyone that has ModNation should search Vantage31 and fricken download my stuff... yeah.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Anyone that has ModNation should search Vantage31 and fricken download my stuff... yeah.


If you see me on, shoot me a message then. I've gotten addicted to Bad Company 2 so I don't think I'll be playing ModNation anytime soon. 

I'll update this list when I return.


----------



## Lewis

Add RedDeadRedemption to my list <3


----------



## VantagE

Tom said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that has ModNation should search Vantage31 and fricken download my stuff... yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> If you see me on, shoot me a message then. I've gotten addicted to Bad Company 2 so I don't think I'll be playing ModNation anytime soon.
> 
> I'll update this list when I return.
Click to expand...

Alright, I will do that when ever I am on, which is not very often right now because of college classes at the moment lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

> PlayStation


----------



## Ricano

So is anyone getting Castle Crashers tomorrow? =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> So is anyone getting Castle Crashers tomorrow? =D


If Plus people get it, sure.
If we don't, I'm broke and SOL.


----------



## VantagE

Tom said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is anyone getting Castle Crashers tomorrow? =D
> 
> 
> 
> If Plus people get it, sure.
> If we don't, I'm broke and SOL.
Click to expand...

Dido lol.


----------



## Riri

Ricano said:
			
		

> So is anyone getting Castle Crashers tomorrow? =D






			
				Tom said:
			
		

> If Plus people get it, sure.
> If we don't, I'm broke and SOL.


My situation, just got Scott Pilgrim and Deathspank, and gonna preorder LBP2 sometime soon.
Also, I fail at quoting.


----------



## PaJami

Ricano said:
			
		

> So is anyone getting Castle Crashers tomorrow? =D


Castle Crashers is coming to PSN? Sweet. I already experienced it on the Xbox, but it's a great game you should most definetly buy!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jami said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is anyone getting Castle Crashers tomorrow? =D
> 
> 
> 
> Castle Crashers is coming to PSN? Sweet. I already experienced it on the Xbox, but it's a great game you should most definetly buy!
Click to expand...

It's got volleyball! o:

I seriously need to find some money for a points card or something.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Playstation Store Update 8/31</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Updates

Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix


----------



## Trent the Paladin

*censored.3.0* YEAH CASTLE CRASHERS.


----------



## Ricano

Anyone going to get the Borderlands DLC tomorrow? :>


----------



## The Sign Painter

*TBT Username:* FarrenTheRobot
*PSN Username:* Tupandactlyus
*Mic:* Nope
*Online Games:* LBP
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* Both
*Time Zone:* Central


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:
			
		

> Anyone going to get the Borderlands DLC tomorrow? :>


When I get $15.

Unless I spend my $5 on Pokemon cards in which case I'll need $19. >.<


----------



## Psychonaut

*TBT Username:* Psychonaut
*PSN Username:* Razputin005
*Mic:* Nope
*Online Games:* LBP, MotorStorm Pacific Rift, Uncharted 2 (haven't played in ever)
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* Both, though my PSP is smashed. heh. :3
*Time Zone:* Central


----------



## VantagE

Been playing the ACB Open Beta for the Plus members. Its really surprisingly good! Anyone else try it yet?


----------



## Ciaran

VantagE said:
			
		

> Been playing the ACB Open Beta for the Plus members. Its really surprisingly good! Anyone else try it yet?


No, I don't have plus, but my God ACB looks awesome!
(finally, an online game I might be good at!)


----------



## Fontana

Uh, just a quick question. Anyone think they'll release the extras in the hardened edition of Black Ops as DLC? I couldn't find Black Ops anywhere, and was forced to pre-order the regular version. =/


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Probably. I wouldn't doubt Activision to miss out on a chance to rob us.

Haven't tried the ACB Beta yet, if I find it and it last longer I'll download it. Downloaded the Dead Space 2 Closed Beta Saturday. Haven't gotten to try it though.


----------



## VantagE

Tom add Medal Of Honor to my list.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'll update this later today. >.< 

Hey Vantage or anyone else, did you guys receive LBP2 Betas?


----------



## Coelacanth

Cool. Did you know that they are remastering Ico and Shadow Colossus for the PS3?


----------



## Marcus

I see this thread is slowly falling down the everlasting dark depths and decay of the Gamer's Lounge, so thus I decided to give it a good ol' bump.

But on a serious note, I just wanted to say that I don't use my old account anymore, I use my new one: marco1231.

Also, whenever you have the time Tom, add Black Ops to my list of games.

And finally, I reckon we should have a Black Ops night for TBTers to get together and play Zombies, Private Matches and Multiplayer games. You know, because its a new game and all.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

How do you get the LBP 2 beta?


----------



## Marcus

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> How do you get the LBP 2 beta?


By having a PS3, not an XBOX.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

i happen to have a ps3 too, almighty Marcus.


----------



## Ciaran

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> i happen to have a ps3 too, almighty Marcus.


I think open beta's not out until the end of Decomber??


----------



## GetSumSunBK

oh i see.


----------



## Marcus

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> i happen to have a ps3 too, almighty Marcus.


You have _both?_

Why.


----------



## Ricano

Ciaran said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i happen to have a ps3 too, almighty Marcus.
> 
> 
> 
> I think open beta's not out until the end of Decomber??
Click to expand...

It's just a demo.


----------



## VantagE

I have not seen an invite for LB2 yet.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I signed up for it way back when on LBP.com I think.


----------



## Lewis

VantagE said:
			
		

> I have not seen an invite for LB2 yet.


Before the beta came out they counted how much time you played LBP and then gave beta codes based on that.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

Marcus said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i happen to have a ps3 too, almighty Marcus.
> 
> 
> 
> You have _both?_
> 
> Why.
Click to expand...

Because i can. ;D


----------



## Thunder

Marcus said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i happen to have a ps3 too, almighty Marcus.
> 
> 
> 
> You have _both?_
> 
> Why.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with both of 'em?

@Ciaran: I think Ricano's right, just a demo. Bummer


----------



## easpa

*TBT Username: Pachireecko*
*PSN Username: Pachireecko*
*Mic: Yes*
*Online Games: Grand Theft Auto IV, Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, Dead Rising 2, Little Big Planet, Uncharted 2: Among Thieves*
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: Playstation 3*
*Time Zone: GMT +0*


----------



## Marcus

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i happen to have a ps3 too, almighty Marcus.
> 
> 
> 
> You have _both?_
> 
> Why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with both of 'em?
> 
> @Ciaran: I think Ricano's right, just a demo. Bummer
Click to expand...

Because they're really expensive and pretty much the same console.

Also Tom, whenever you can change my PSN to marco1231, and add Black Ops to my list.

Cheers.


----------



## Fillfall

*TBT Username: Fillfall*
*PSN Username: Fillfall*
*Mic: No.*
*Online Games: ModNation Racers and Lego Indiana Jones 2*
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: PS3*
*Time Zone: GMT +1*

Also my other one for EA games and stuff like that.
*TBT Username: Fillfall*
*PSN Username: Fillfall2*
*Mic: No.*
*Online Games: ModNation Racers, Lego Indiana Jones 2 and Skate 3*
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: PS3*
*Time Zone: GMT +1*


----------



## Thunder

Marcus said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i happen to have a ps3 too, almighty Marcus.
> 
> 
> 
> You have _both?_
> 
> Why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with both of 'em?
> 
> @Ciaran: I think Ricano's right, just a demo. Bummer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they're really expensive and pretty much the same console.
> 
> Also Tom, whenever you can change my PSN to marco1231, and add Black Ops to my list.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Not exactly the same console.


Each console has it's number of exclusive games and such, and if money's not a factor, why not?


----------



## Marcus

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep_both?_
> 
> Why.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with both of 'em?
> 
> @Ciaran: I think Ricano's right, just a demo. Bummer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they're really expensive and pretty much the same console.
> 
> Also Tom, whenever you can change my PSN to marco1231, and add Black Ops to my list.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not exactly the same console.
> 
> 
> Each console has it's number of exclusive games and such, and if money's not a factor, why not?
Click to expand...

Eh I guess, but unless your minted it's a bit of a waste to spend over


----------



## Ricano

bumpbumpbump in the night.

Has anyone tried the DC Universe Online beta?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I should probably update this.

After Christmas. =D Anyone get some cool games?


----------



## easpa

Tom said:
			
		

> I should probably update this.
> 
> After Christmas. =D Anyone get some cool games?


Yup! I got Skate 3, Assassin's Creed 2, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood and Black Ops.


----------



## Ciaran

Whenever I try to connect to the assassins creed brotherhood online it says that ubisofts server s are down.

Does anyone else have this problem??
Or is it just me??


----------



## Marcus

Tom mate could you change my PSN on the front page to marco1231? Cheers.
Also I got Assassin's Creed, so you could add that if you want


----------



## Bacon Boy

*TBT Username:* Bacon Boy
*PSN Username:* Nexus_Red
*Mic:* Eye
*Online Games:* Only LBP (for now)
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* PS3
*Time Zone:* -6:00 GMT Central


----------



## SilentHopes

*TBT Username:* Rorato
*PSN Username:* SilentHopes
*Mic:* Playstation Eye
*Online Games:* Black Ops, LBP, NFS: Hot Pursuit, Modern Warfare 2 (Borrowing it.), Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Castle Crashers, Sackboy's Prehistoric Moves
*PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* Ps3
*Time Zone:* -6:00 GMT Central


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rorato said:
			
		

> *TBT Username:* Rorato
> *PSN Username:* SilentHopes
> *Mic:* Playstation Eye
> *Online Games:* Black Ops, LBP, NFS: Hot Pursuit, Modern Warfare 2 (Borrowing it.), Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Castle Crashers, Sackboy's Prehistoric Moves
> *PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* Ps3
> *Time Zone:* -6:00 GMT Central


You can actually use the Eye as a mic?

I'll update this some tonight. Only slept two hours, not sure if I'll get around to adding everyone/cleaning the list.


----------



## PaJami

For Christmas, I got Force Unleashed 2 and Madden 11. I may have gotten more games between my last update and now, but I'll double check that some other time.


----------



## Ciaran

But, really, any advice on the assassins creed brotherhood??

It just doesn't work?? :|


----------



## Marcus

Ciaran said:
			
		

> But, really, any advice on the assassins creed brotherhood??
> 
> It just doesn't work?? :|


Sorry man, no idea; when I played it at my friend's we got in no trouble.

May I suggest just doing the Story, because if it's like AC 2's, it will keep you occupied for ages and it's really good, and every now and then just checking the Online.


----------



## Psychonaut

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Whenever I try to connect to the assassins creed brotherhood online it says that ubisofts server s are down.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem??
> Or is it just me??


could just be a flood of christmas-gift-getters trying to get on the servers.

if you've ever used steam, it's something like that, i'm assuming.  (edit: think unintentional DDoS)

that, or your region might not be supported.  or ubisoft might be dicking around with you.
the whole flooding thing doesn't really cover why it says the servers are down.. but they could be down for maintenance or some such.  i dunno.

sorry to hear, any way.


----------



## Ciaran

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I try to connect to the assassins creed brotherhood online it says that ubisofts server s are down.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem??
> Or is it just me??
> 
> 
> 
> could just be a flood of christmas-gift-getters trying to get on the servers.
> 
> if you've ever used steam, it's something like that, i'm assuming.  (edit: think unintentional DDoS)
> 
> that, or your region might not be supported.  or ubisoft might be dicking around with you.
> the whole flooding thing doesn't really cover why it says the servers are down.. but they could be down for maintenance or some such.  i dunno.
> 
> sorry to hear, any way.
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's what i was thinking.


----------



## Nightray

Okay, so I have a new account. I will not be playing on GCT anymore, so could you add this, SweetPsychoBabee ... (My brother thought of the name >____>; ) Oh and add Black Ops to my list.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Will do. I'll have to update this when I get back from vacation, don't have enough time now. For the major changes anyways, PSNs will be changed. 

I am horrible liar.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Nah.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thread actually updated, did some cleaning up on it. Please look over it and make sure everything is right on it. I added some games if I noticed you playing them, but probably forgot some along the way.

Also, when would any of you like to have a game night? Marcus is the only one I've actually played with recently, and I'm sure he'd like a partner that's not my brother and a random.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Okay so I haven't been active in months because I only have access to my PS3 while I'm home from college, but now I'm on winter break and I'll be home until late January. ^^

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>my info</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">TBT Username: Ron Ronaldo
PSN Username: Ronnay1010 (hnngh, it's awful)
Mic: Nope :c
Online Games: GTA4, Resident Evil 5, MGS4, Uncharted 2.
PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?: Both, except I don't have too many online PSP games >A<
Time Zone: Eastern Standard Time (GMT -5)</div>
I understand if you wanna delete me since I can only play at home, but I will be active when I'm at home. =]


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Added. :> And I'll try and keep that in mind when it comes time to clean the list. If you're active on the forums, you're safe. Not going to measure you on playtime.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Tom said:
			
		

> Added. :> And I'll try and keep that in mind when it comes time to clean the list. If you're active on the forums, you're safe. Not going to measure you on playtime.


Thank you kindly. =D


----------



## Psychonaut

oh snap!  i got added!  

thanks


----------



## VantagE

Tom get rid of MW2 on my list, I sold that game a long while ago and never really said anything about it lol. Also don't have Metal Gear Solid 4 anymore.


----------



## PaJami

A game night would be awesome! I totally aprove of that idea, Tom 8D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tom get rid of MW2 on my list, I sold that game a long while ago and never really said anything about it lol. Also don't have Metal Gear Solid 4 anymore.


Done. 

@Ron: You're welcome.  :santagyroid: 

@Jami: I know right? Only problem is picking a day the majority of us are free, what game to play as well.


----------



## The Sign Painter

I forgot I had MGS4. add it eventually


----------



## Phil

TBT Username: Phil
PSN Username: jr927
Mic: Does the eye work as a mic?
Online Games: I just recently bought the PS3 only game I have is COD: Black Ops & Sports Champion which came with the bundle.
PS3/PSP: Both, but I haven't used the PSP in a while.
Time Zone: Central


----------



## Ricano

disregard.


----------



## Joe

TBT Username: Joe
PSN Username: Joester95
Mic: Yeah soon.
Online Games: Black Ops
PS3/PSP: PS3
Time Zone: English time


----------



## Ciaran

Imm gonna wait till after new years to give brotherhood a noter go.

Multiplayer is such a good concept, it's a shame it was done horribly.


----------



## Silverstorms

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Imm gonna wait till after new years to give brotherhood a noter go.
> 
> Multiplayer is such a good concept, it's a shame it was done horribly.


It was done extremely well. If you're still having that server problem then it's just you because I tried it yesterday and it was fine.

Could you please add Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood and Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit to my list of games, Tom?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Phil said:
			
		

> TBT Username: Phil
> PSN Username: jr927
> Mic: Does the eye work as a mic?
> Online Games: I just recently bought the PS3 only game I have is COD: Black Ops & Sports Champion which came with the bundle.
> PS3/PSP: Both, but I haven't used the PSP in a while.
> Time Zone: Central


I think the Eye does, I've been told that it does anyways. Haven't tried or seen for myself, but apparently it's a bad mic since it picks up everything and you can't really hear teammates talking. 

List updated, I think I'm going to have to add all you Need for Speeders.


----------



## Marcus

I got Need for Speed Undercover too, add that if you would.

And I don't mind playing with your brother Tom  but a ransomed would be happily replaced with a TBT member


----------



## Fillfall

Could you add gran Turismo 5 and WSC World Rally Championship to my game list?


----------



## Ciaran

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imm gonna wait till after new years to give brotherhood a noter go.
> 
> Multiplayer is such a good concept, it's a shame it was done horribly.
> 
> 
> 
> It was done extremely well. If you're still having that server problem then it's just you because I tried it yesterday and it was fine.
> 
> Could you please add Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood and Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit to my list of games, Tom?
Click to expand...

What time did you do it at?


----------



## Phil

Tom said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT Username: Phil
> PSN Username: jr927
> Mic: Does the eye work as a mic?
> Online Games: I just recently bought the PS3 only game I have is COD: Black Ops & Sports Champion which came with the bundle.
> PS3/PSP: Both, but I haven't used the PSP in a while.
> Time Zone: Central
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Eye does, I've been told that it does anyways. Haven't tried or seen for myself, but apparently it's a bad mic since it picks up everything and you can't really hear teammates talking.
> 
> List updated, I think I'm going to have to add all you Need for Speeders.
Click to expand...

Oh okay. Thanks
I'll just get the ear piece sometime soon then.


----------



## Lewis

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Imm gonna wait till after new years to give brotherhood a noter go.
> 
> Multiplayer is such a good concept, it's a shame it was done horribly.


You sure you got Wi-Fi turned on


----------



## Megamannt125

*TBT Username: Megamannt125*
*PSN Username:Megamannt125*
*Mic: Not yet*
*Online Games: LittleBigPlanet*
*PS3/PSP: PS3*
*Time Zone: East Coast USA*


----------



## Ciaran

Lewis said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imm gonna wait till after new years to give brotherhood a noter go.
> 
> Multiplayer is such a good concept, it's a shame it was done horribly.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you got Wi-Fi turned on
Click to expand...

Yeah, i can get on PSN alright...


----------



## PaJami

I've been trying to decide whether to buy Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit or Gran Turismo 5... Any advice? I already have NFS for my iPad, but it's obviously different on the PS3...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Haven't tried GT5 yet, so personally I think  you should get Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Fillfall

Gran Turismo 5 is really cool.


----------



## VantagE

GT5 is amazing, I would get it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Whooo LBP Platinum!  Now I just need to Ace the Marvel and Pirates levels, collect the prizes, and then I'll be 100% done. :>


----------



## Ciaran

Still cant get ACB online working. :|

Also, should I get blips?? I've never played CoD before...


----------



## Marcus

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Still cant get ACB online working. :|
> 
> Also, should I get blips?? I've never played CoD before...


If by blips you mean Black Ops, yes, you'll love it.


----------



## Ciaran

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still cant get ACB online working. :|
> 
> Also, should I get blips?? I've never played CoD before...
> 
> 
> 
> If by blips you mean Black Ops, yes, you'll love it.
Click to expand...

Sorry, the iPad auto-corrects blops to blips :L


----------



## Marcus

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still cant get ACB online working. :|
> 
> Also, should I get blips?? I've never played CoD before...
> 
> 
> 
> If by blips you mean Black Ops, yes, you'll love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, the iPad auto-corrects blops to blips :L
Click to expand...

Yeah I hate typing on those things, my dad bought a pretty cheap but useful keyboard for it that slots into the cover case, pretty handy if you have trouble with it too.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Black Ops is alright, I really only play Zombies anymore. Multiplayer is alright, but the PS3 got the short end of the stick.


----------



## Ciaran

Tom said:
			
		

> Black Ops is alright, I really only play Zombies anymore. Multiplayer is alright, but the PS3 got the short end of the stick.


See, i want a good ps3 online game.

I thought it would be ACB but...


Maybe LBP2...


----------



## Psychonaut

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ops is alright, I really only play Zombies anymore. Multiplayer is alright, but the PS3 got the short end of the stick.
> 
> 
> 
> See, i want a good ps3 online game.
> 
> I thought it would be ACB but...
> 
> 
> Maybe LBP2...
Click to expand...

a re-boot of ps2's tony hawk's underground would have me online for ages.

and harmonix's new amplitude-esque game is gonna make me jizz all over my ps3. (if in fact it comes to the ps3.  )


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Never mind


----------



## Ciaran

Add blops to my list please


----------



## ATWA

You can add Rock Band Beatles and Rock Band 3 to my list, but my list is so out of sync that you don't even have to bother. I've traded in about have of my list, can't recall exactly which ones at the moment


----------



## VantagE

Been meaning to ask this, could we possible get this thread pinned? Then this thread wouldn't keep getting pushed down.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VantagE said:
			
		

> Been meaning to ask this, could we possible get this thread pinned? Then this thread wouldn't keep getting pushed down.


Meaningless now, but when we move it'll hopefully be pinned in the Playstation board.


----------



## Jake

Is LBP2 coming to PSP?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake. said:
			
		

> Is LBP2 coming to PSP?


I haven't heard or seen anything, but I imagine there will be one at some point in the future.


----------



## Jake

Tom said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is LBP2 coming to PSP?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard or seen anything, but I imagine there will be one at some point in the future.
Click to expand...

Good


----------



## Psychonaut

Jake. said:
			
		

> Is LBP2 coming to PSP?


...no.  that's why it's for the ps3.

they might make a second portable one, but i never really saw the appeal of the first portable LBP, other than it being a portable version of the game.


----------



## VantagE

Tom said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to ask this, could we possible get this thread pinned? Then this thread wouldn't keep getting pushed down.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaningless now, but when we move it'll hopefully be pinned in the Playstation board.
Click to expand...

Ah right, forgot about that haha. But yeah, hopefully it will get pinned in the new forum.


----------



## SilentHopes

Tom said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TBT Username:* Rorato
> *PSN Username:* SilentHopes
> *Mic:* Playstation Eye
> *Online Games:* Black Ops, LBP, NFS: Hot Pursuit, Modern Warfare 2 (Borrowing it.), Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Castle Crashers, Sackboy's Prehistoric Moves
> *PS3 or PSP(Or Both)?:* Ps3
> *Time Zone:* -6:00 GMT Central
> 
> 
> 
> You can actually use the Eye as a mic?
> 
> I'll update this some tonight. Only slept two hours, not sure if I'll get around to adding everyone/cleaning the list.
Click to expand...

It's no different than a regular mic, but it doesn't have the best quality of sound.


----------



## Caius

*TBT Username:* Zr388
*PSN Username:* Zr388
*Mic:* Yes. Turtlebeach
*Online Games:* Dj Hero 2, uhhh... not really any others. 
*PS3/PSP:* Both, prefer the Ps3
*Time Zone:* -5:00 GMT, EST


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Alright, time to revive and update this. :>

Hey Ciaran, ever get Brotherhood online working?


----------



## Psychonaut

Tom said:


> Alright, time to revive and update this. :>
> 
> Hey Ciaran, ever get Brotherhood online working?


 
including a move over to the Sony Board? :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Psychonaut said:


> including a move over to the Sony Board? :3


 
Sent Jeremy a PM requesting it, hopefully it'll be moved sometime soon.

EDIT: NOPE.avi


----------



## Psychonaut

Tom said:


> Sent Jeremy a PM requesting it, hopefully it'll be moved sometime soon.
> 
> EDIT: NOPE.avi


 CURSES AND DRAT.
reason being?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Psychonaut said:


> CURSES AND DRAT.
> reason being?


 
Something about the transfer making them all look horrible and they should be remade.


----------



## Psychonaut

Tom said:


> Something about the transfer making them all look horrible and they should be remade.


 :/
editing one post would be easier than having everyone post their stuff again, i'd think.. but meh.  KTHX BRO


----------



## Argus

Shouldn't this be in the Playstation section?


----------



## Thunder

TroxBlox said:


> Shouldn't this be in the Playstation section?


 
I think it's still in the process of being moved.


----------



## NikoKing

I got a new PSN ID.  The new one is ChiTownBearsFan.  Oh yeah, and I seem to mainly play NBA 2k11 or maybe Uncharted 2 Online.


----------



## Arian:P

psn: arian1234bad
i got call of duty mw2, call of duty 4 modern warfare, guitar her world tour, gta iv and skate 3


----------

